# The Speedsolving Forums "Nationals Simulation" Competition!



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

*Competitors: Ppease read the new proposed schedule below and express your opinion in the poll.*

Welcome to my first ever simulation!

Some to most of us (Not including me) Cannot make it to the United States Nationals in Salt Lake, or need a bit of practice before Nationals, so I made this thread. The spoilers contain key information, so read carefully!

_How this works_

The competition will be split into 6 days, Mornings and Afternoons. Each SIMULATION morning and afternoon will take up ONE REAL LIFE DAY.***  On each Morning and Afternoon, there will be events being "held." You must submit your average of 5 or mean of 3 for these events *before the morning/afternoon or day ends. (Some exceptions might be made)*

(***Exception: Day 3 Afternoon is split up into *Half Afternoons* which also take up 1 real Life day.)

Scrambles will be available before each morning and afternoon so you can do them beforehand and submit them before the scheduled mornings and afternoons. When you sign up for an event, I will ping you when an events scrambles you are competing in has been posted! Stay posted every day for scrambles! Scrambles and when they will be posted will be in the schedule.

Below is a list of the events that are avaliable to compete in, a tentative schedule (And how to advance to next rounds) , and how to sign up.



Spoiler: Events you can compete in (Not including days held)



3x3 (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minute)

2x2 (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

4x4 (Ao5, Time Limit: 2 Minutes)

5x5 (Ao5, Time Limit: 3 Minutes)

6x6 (Mo3, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

7x7: (Mo3, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

3x3 Blindfolded: (Bo3, Time Limit: 5 Minutes)

3x3 with Feet: (Ao5, Time Limit: 2 Minutes)

3x3 One Handed: (Ao5, Time Limit: 10 Minutes)

3x3 Fewest Moves: (Mo3, Time Limit WCA Limit [80 Moves, 1 Hour])

Clock: (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minutes)

Megaminx: (Ao5, Time Limit: 3 Minutes)

Pyraminx (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

Skewb (Ao5, Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

Square 1 (Ao5, Time Limit: 1 Minute)

4x4 Blindfolded (Bo3, Time Limit: 12 Minutes*)

5x5 Blindfolded (Bo3, Time Limit: 25 Minutes*)

Multiple 3x3 Blindfolded (Bo2, WCA Time Limit [1 Hour, 10 mins per cube])





Spoiler: Schedule (Changed.)



*Wednesday 6 June*

Registration Opens!



*Friday 8 June*

Registration Closes

Day 1 Morning Scrambles Posted
_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_

*Saturday 9 June*

Buffer Day

Day 1 Afternoon Scrambles Posted (Excluding 7x7 and Clock Finals)

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1)_

*Sunday 10 June*

Buffer Day

Day 2 Morning Scrambles Posted

Day 2 Morning: (_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_
*
Monday 11 June*

Day 1 Morning Due

_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_

Day 2 Afternoon Scrambles posted (Excluding 6x6 and Megaminx Finals) Rest of day 1 posted

Rest of Day 1: _(7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

(_3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_

*Tuesday 12 June*

Day 1 Afternoon Due

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1, 7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

No New Scrambles.

*Wednesday 13 June*

Day 2 Morning Due

(_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_

Rest of Day 2 Afternoon Posted (_6x6 Finals, Megaminx Finals)_



*Thursday 14 June*

Day 2 Afternoon Due

_(3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_

Day 3 Morning Scrambles Posted

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_

*Friday 15 June*

Buffer Day. No due results.

No New Scrambles.
*

Saturday 16 June*

Day 3 Morning Due

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_

Day 3 Afternoon Scrambles Posted:

([_Skewb R3, 3x3 R3, 2x2 R3], Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals)_

*Sunday 17 June*

Day 3 First Half Afternoon Due (Round 3s, I will ask people to do Finals if they make it.)

(_Skewb R3, 2x2 R3, 3x3 R3)_

Rest of Day 3 Posted

(_Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)_

*Monday 18 June*

Day 3 Second Half Afternoon Due (All Finals) and Awards

_(Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals, Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)_

**Please note that Pyraminx R3 is in the R2s. This is because the unique schedule for Nats allows it.





Spoiler: Who Moves on to next rounds?



This will be officially decided once registration closes, but the tentative system is the top 75% will move on. If there are _*4 or less competing*_ in an event after that, then an automatic podium will be made, and all future rounds are to be cancelled.





Spoiler: How do I sign Up?



Its easy, just say what events you want to do, and Ill add you!



If you have any questions, Please, feel free to ask me below. We need as much as possible to do this and get the maximum rounds!

Edit: Clarified submission by bolding

Edit 2: *Here is the Registration Spreadsheet. If you would like an event added or removed, please let me know.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19_CimqHeT04R_r_FSMZFjQbUdTbE0tutO6skUsQcicU/edit?usp=sharing*

Edit 3: FMC limit changed from 90 moves to 80 because I’m dumb and didn’t realize it was 80 

Edit 4: Here is the new proposed schedule:




Spoiler: New Proposed Schedule (Read please)



*Wednesday 6 June*

Registration Opens!



*Friday 8 June*

Registration Closes

Day 1 Morning Scrambles Posted
_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_

*Saturday 9 June*

Buffer Day

Day 1 Afternoon Scrambles Posted (Excluding 7x7 and Clock Finals)

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1)_

*Sunday 10 June*

Buffer Day

Day 2 Morning Scrambles Posted

Day 2 Morning: (_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_
*
Monday 11 June*

Day 1 Morning Due

_(4BLD, 5BLD, 7x7 R1, Clock R1, Feet Finals, Skewb R1, Square 1 R1, Pyraminx R1)_

Day 2 Afternoon Scrambles posted (Excluding 6x6 and Megaminx Finals) Rest of day 1 posted

Rest of Day 1: _(7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

(_3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_

*Tuesday 12 June*

Day 1 Afternoon Due

_(4x4 R1, OH R1, MBLD Attempt 1, FMC Attempt 1, 7x7 Finals, Clock Finals)_

No New Scrambles.

*Wednesday 13 June*

Day 2 Morning Due

(_FMC Attempt 2, MBLD Attempt 2, 5x5 R1, 6x6 R1, Megaminx R1)_

Rest of Day 2 Afternoon Posted (_6x6 Finals, Megaminx Finals)_



*Thursday 14 June*

Day 2 Afternoon Due

_(3x3 R1, 2x2 R1, Pyraminx R2, 3BLD R1, FMC Attempt 3)_

Day 3 Morning Scrambles Posted

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_

*Friday 15 June
*
Buffer Day. No due results.

No New Scrambles.
*

Saturday 16 June*

Day 3 Morning Due

(_3x3 R2, 2x2 R2, Skewb R2, Pyraminx R3**, 4x4 R2, 5x5 R2, Square 1 R2, One Handed R2)_

Day 3 Afternoon Scrambles Posted:

([_Skewb R3, 3x3 R3, 2x2 R3], Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals)_

*Sunday 17 June*

Day 3 First Half Afternoon Due (Round 3s, I will ask people to do Finals if they make it.)

(_Skewb R3, 2x2 R3, 3x3 R3)_

Rest of Day 3 Posted

(_Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)_

*Monday 18 June*

Day 3 Second Half Afternoon Due (All Finals) and Awards

_(Square 1 Finals, 5x5 Finals, One Handed Finals, 4x4 Finals, 3BLD Finals, Pyraminx Finals, Skewb Finals, 2x2 Finals, 3x3 Finals)_

**Please note that Pyraminx R3 is in the R2s. This is because the unique schedule for Nats allows it.



Edit 5: A Live results page is now viewable.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1b5ShgycDNtjT1UzflZjIcRO8c9_rf2WfIs3FTJT5ZuY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am signing up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, Pyraminx, Skewb, Square 1, and Clock.

Edit: No FMC anymore.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 6, 2018)

Allowing people to try the scrambles before doing them "for real" is super unfair.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ranzha said:


> Allowing people to try the scrambles before doing them "for real" is super unfair.


That's not what it says, it says this: 


weatherman223 said:


> Scrambles will be available before each morning and afternoon so you can do them beforehand and submit them before the scheduled mornings and afternoons.


It's basically saying that you can post your times earlier than the normally scheduled time if you want/have to.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> That's not what it says, it says this:
> 
> It's basically saying that you can post your times earlier than the normally scheduled time if you want/have to.



To clarify, Wombat is right, and it also makes it easier for me to gather results before the “morning” so I can post them and hen just post new scrambles.

When you do your solves for the morning/afternoon, you have to at least try to submit them before that morning/afternoon. Consider the morning/afternoons due dates and you have to submit your assignments (your events) before the due date. I will accept some submissions on the morning/afternoon, but I would prefer if you posted your morning/afternoon solves the day before the “Due Date”

I don’t think I can get everyone that signs up for Pyra on at like 2 PM on a Monday and make them all do 5 Pyra Solves. Everyone has real life commitments.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 6, 2018)

Seems fun, sign me up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 3BLD, MBLD, and OH.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 6, 2018)

I want to sign up for all events except BLDs, FMC and square one but I may not find time to do the stuff.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

Cool! If you could please sign me up for all 18 events that would be great, and thanks.

The schedule looks great, but the only day that I may not be able to get to the rounds (If I make it to those rounds) until in the evening/night is Sunday, if that is okay. I am gone in the morning for church in which I do not get back until 2pm'ish, and then in the late afternoon to evening we have a reading group for a while, but after that once everything is done with I can compete in the rounds that I make (if any).


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Cool! If you could please sign me up for all 18 events that would be great, and thanks.
> 
> The schedule looks great, but the only day that I may not be able to get to the rounds (If I make it to those rounds) until in the evening/night is Sunday, if that is okay. I am gone in the morning for church in which I do not get back until 2pm'ish, and then in the late afternoon to evening we have a reading group for a while, but after that once everything is done with I can compete in the rounds that I make (if any).



Do you mean Sunday of Day 3 or Sunday the Buffer?

If so, the scrambles for the Day 3 Morning will be posted on Friday, so you can do them earlier and on the buffer day on Saturday. I’m fine with late submission on Sunday if that is needed. 

The other Sunday is a buffer day.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Do you mean Sunday of Day 3 or Sunday the Buffer?
> 
> If so, the scrambles for the Day 3 Morning will be posted on Friday, so you can do them earlier and on the buffer day on Saturday. I’m fine with late submission on Sunday if that is needed.
> 
> The other Sunday is a buffer day.


The Sunday I was referring to was the Day 3 (or the one on June 16th). But with that being said, I did not realize that I could do the scrambles on Saturday, which should work out great. Thank you for mentioning that, and I will try to get all the scrambles/solves done before late Sunday night.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 6, 2018)

*I’ll sign up for everything*, also what happends if I don’t make time limit, is it like a real competition and I get a DNF or can I still submit the time of it isn’t a DNF like 5bld


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 6, 2018)

Ill sign for 3x3, 2x2, FMC, 4x4, OH, WF, Pyra, Skewb, Clock


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like fun - I'll sign up for all events.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll give it a shot. 
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
Feet
OH
Megaminx
3BLD


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> *I’ll sign up for everything*, also what happends if I don’t make time limit, is it like a real competition and I get a DNF or can I still submit the time of it isn’t a DNF like 5bld



At time limit you should stop the timer and record it as a DNF, like in the WCA.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 6, 2018)

This is pretty cool  I hope this gets more attention!

I'll do these events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
BLD
Feet 
OH
FMC
Clock
Mega
Pyra
Skewb
Squan
MBLD

Thanks Weatherman!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

Offsite Registration added, posting to thread to Keep track

Zach Zwerling

"All events except Square 1, Megaminx, Pyraminx
...and Clock"


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 6, 2018)

I’ll do everything


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 6, 2018)

I'll do everything except 4bld, 5bld, clock, feet, and 7x7


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jun 6, 2018)

Nevermind.. I can't compete as will be on the road. Sorry


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 6, 2018)

I would like to sign up for all events.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds awesome! I'll do everything except 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD, and feet.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 6, 2018)

I will register for all 18 events! 
- Walker Welch


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 6, 2018)

SpeedCubeReview said:


> Nevermind.. I can't compete as will be on the road. Sorry



No worries! I removed you from the sheet. If you would like to be readded dont hesitate to reply back.

Everyone else, I will add you all momentarily.


----------



## schapel (Jun 6, 2018)

I'd like to compete in all events


----------



## pd159 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sign me up please, I'll do every event


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

schapel said:


> I'd like to compete in all events





pd159 said:


> Sign me up please, I'll do every event



You both have been added. I will ping you again when first scrambles are posted


----------



## pd159 (Jun 7, 2018)

Also change the name of the event to "square-1", squan is just cringe


pd159 said:


> Sign me up please, I'll do every event


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

pd159 said:


> Also change the name of the event to "square-1", squan is just cringe



Oops, my autocorrect has adjusted to saying that, haha.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 7, 2018)

While we're correcting you... 
The limit for FMC is 80 moves, not 90.

E2d1) The competitor is permitted a maximum solution length of 80 (moves and rotations).


----------



## Cale S (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll sign up for all events


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sign me up for every event


----------



## Tabe (Jun 7, 2018)

Dang, this looks like fun even if I would not place all that well  Alas, I am not available to compete. Have fun everyone!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

Cale S said:


> I'll sign up for all events





ChrisCuber123 said:


> Sign me up for every event



You both have been added. I’ll ping you on Saturday.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 7, 2018)

Oops like @SpeedCubeReview I will be gone. At a real comp  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Oops like @SpeedCubeReview I will be gone. At a real comp  Sorry for the inconvenience.



Aw, that’s perfectly fine. I have removed your registration. Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 7, 2018)

I’ll do everything except BLD events and feet.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm excited to try this! I'll do everything.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

@dnguyen2204 @cubeshepherd @TipsterTrickster @Mike Hughey @BradenTheMagician @WACWCA @JustAnotherGenericCuber @Sean Hartman @TheDubDubJr @schapel @Cale S @pd159 @ChrisCuber123 @thecubingwizard

To all being Pinged, can you please PM me with the amount of cubes you would like to attempt in MBLD? Thank you!

E: You can decide on competition day if you wish, i would like to know if you guys are attempting 50 plus.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 7, 2018)

@weatherman223 ill do 4


----------



## Skullush (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll do all events except feet


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

Skullush said:


> I'll do all events except feet



Alright, I have added you. For future reference, How many cubes will you be attempting in the 2 multiblind attempts?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 7, 2018)

heck sure I'll do 2-6, oh, pyra, skewb, and mega.


----------



## ARobey (Jun 7, 2018)

I will do every single event.


----------



## George Pelham (Jun 7, 2018)

HI looks fun can I compete in 2-7 Pyra, Mega, Skewb, Square one, one handed and bld please



weatherman223 said:


> Welcome to my first ever simulation!
> 
> Some to most of us (Not including me) Cannot make it to the United States Nationals in Salt Lake, or need a bit of practice before Nationals, so I made this thread. The spoilers contain key information, so read carefully!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 7, 2018)

@weatherman223 I'll do 2 cubes for the first attempt, then 3 on the second attempt if I get 2/2 or 2 on the second attempt if I don't get 2/2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 7, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> @dnguyen2204 @cubeshepherd @TipsterTrickster @Mike Hughey @BradenTheMagician @WACWCA @JustAnotherGenericCuber @Sean Hartman @TheDubDubJr @schapel @Cale S @pd159 @ChrisCuber123 @thecubingwizard
> 
> To all being Pinged, can you please PM me with the amount of cubes you would like to attempt in MBLD? Thank you!
> 
> E: You can decide on competition day if you wish, i would like to know if you guys are attempting 50 plus.


Idk yet but less than 5


----------



## dycocubix (Jun 7, 2018)

I'll do everything except the BLD events.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

25 Registrants! Thank you so much everyone!

Because this got so unexpectedly popular, I will now close registration a *FULL TWO DAYS EARLY. *Registration will Now close on Friday, June 8th. The Schedule has been edited to reflect this.

To everyone: Would you guys like to start scrambles tomorrow and have an extra two buffer days (To have more time), or would you guys still like to wait until sunday?
Please answer the poll. Thanks.

Edit: Forgot to ping everyone

@dnguyen2204 @cuber314159 @cubeshepherd @TipsterTrickster @Mike Hughey @One Wheel @BradenTheMagician @WACWCA @JustAnotherGenericCuber @schapel @Sean Hartman @CuberStache @TheDubDubJr @pd159 @Cale S @ChrisCuber123

@AidanNoogie nnoogie @thecubingwizard @Skullush @JustinTimeCuber @ARobey @George Pelham @dycocubix


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey everyone!

This is still being worked on, but presenting to you: Our knockoff version of cube comps!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1b5ShgycDNtjT1UzflZjIcRO8c9_rf2WfIs3FTJT5ZuY/edit?usp=sharing

This will be used to track everyones times and results.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 8, 2018)

3x3, 3BLD, OH, skewb


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 8, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> 3x3, 3BLD, OH, skewb



Added. Thank you. Due to the results of the poll, I will most likely post first scrambles tomorrow morning. If I decide not to then they will be posted Sunday.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 8, 2018)

@weatherman223 I'll probably only do 2 cubes for MBLD, maybe 3 if I feel like it.


----------



## ARobey (Jun 8, 2018)

@weatherman223 In case you needed to know I will be attempting 5 cubes in MBLD.


----------



## pd159 (Jun 8, 2018)

idk how to pm on speedsolving so i'll attempt only 8 cubes bc i'm rusty


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 8, 2018)

@pd159 Click on their name and click “Start a Conversation.” For future reference.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 8, 2018)

Due to the results of the poll, the schedule has been changed to the proposed one.

@dnguyen2204 @cuber314159 @cubeshepherd @TipsterTrickster @Mike Hughey @One Wheel @BradenTheMagician @WACWCA @JustAnotherGenericCuber @schapel @Sean Hartman @CuberStache @TheDubDubJr @pd159 @Cale S @ChrisCuber123 @AidanNoogie @thecubingwizard @Skullush @JustinTimeCuber @ARobey @George Pelham @dycocubix @Daniel Lin


Today is Friday, June 8th, which means Registration is now closed for the Nats Sim.


The Day 1 Morning Scrambles are now up. All scrambles have been generated by Tnoodle. Please submit your times in these events by *Monday June 11th by 2 PM EDT (6 PM GMT). *Your results will not be counted after this time.

The events that are up today (in chronological order):

4BLD
7x7 R1
Clock R1
Skewb R1
Feet Finals
5BLD
Square 1 R1
Pyraminx R1


*4BLD Finals (Time Limit: 12:00 however you may go over. Going over severely could result in DNF.)*


(If you can, please use a Box and mat/stopwatch, and follow WCA regulations as much as possible eg. sight like a music stand or a file in front of you.)


1. D2 L' F' R B' L2 B2 U' R' D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 Fw2 L F' Rw2 B' L Uw2 D2 F2 R2 Fw2 R2 B Uw' U' L Uw2 B' Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Uw R L x' y'


2. R U2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L' D F' L' U2 L2 D2 F' D' B D2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 U F2 U2 L' U2 Fw2 L Uw2 L' B2 Fw Rw2 R' Fw2 L' F D B2 Rw Fw' B D x2 y2


3. R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F D' F R U' L B2 L U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 L B U2 F Rw2 B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R D B' U L2 Fw Uw' Fw U2 Rw2 L2



*5BLD Finals (Time Limit: 25:00 however you may go over. Going over severely could result in DNF.)*


(Same as 4BLD)



1. D B2 F' Uw Rw' U Lw' B' U2 R2 B Uw2 D2 F2 Fw Lw2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' D Dw Fw' L' D L' R' Bw2 Uw2 F' Lw' D2 Rw D R F Uw Fw' Uw' D' B2 U2 L B' L Dw Rw2 D R' F U Dw2 Uw' Rw F Bw Rw2 Dw' Fw2 F 3Fw 3Uw'


2. B2 R2 Uw' F U' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw' Dw2 L Bw2 R2 F' Rw' R2 B' F' U B2 Uw2 Fw' D B R2 Bw2 F2 Rw Bw' Rw' Uw2 F Lw2 Dw U' F' Fw Bw2 Lw2 Fw' L Bw' Dw2 R Fw2 Uw Dw2 Rw' Lw Fw2 B2 F2 D2 U L' B' U Rw Fw2 Rw2 3Rw' 3Uw'


3. Uw' Fw D' R' Fw R Uw B' L2 Lw' Uw2 B Uw' U' Rw Bw' B Dw D Bw2 U Fw2 B2 D2 R2 Bw' B Rw2 Dw2 Fw F' Rw2 B2 U' Uw2 B Bw2 Lw F2 U R2 Bw2 F2 R Dw2 Bw2 F' Uw2 U F' Bw' Rw F' U' Uw' D' B F Fw2 D' 3Uw2


*7x7 R1 (Time Limit: 10 Minutes)*****


1. B' R2 3Lw' Fw Bw2 3Bw' Uw' B Bw2 R2 3Bw' 3Dw2 R' D2 Bw R2 Fw2 3Dw F' 3Bw2 3Lw' U2 3Dw2 Fw2 L Dw' 3Bw L' 3Bw2 U' Dw' 3Rw Uw 3Rw' Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw Lw R2 B R 3Bw2 L U2 D 3Uw2 Dw 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Dw' Dw 3Fw R Lw2 3Rw2 D Fw Bw' R' 3Rw Rw2 Uw2 Fw Lw Bw' B 3Fw' Uw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 Dw2 R' Bw' 3Lw 3Rw F' 3Bw' Bw U' F2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw' 3Uw Bw B' 3Dw' B2 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Uw Lw' U' 3Dw'


2. R2 Fw2 3Rw' L R' Bw' 3Uw2 3Lw F Dw Rw' L' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 U2 Lw' 3Dw U2 Rw Dw L2 Bw 3Dw2 3Lw Lw Dw2 Uw' Fw U 3Rw' L F' Rw 3Fw' R' 3Rw' Bw B2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 B2 Lw' 3Fw2 U 3Rw2 Lw U2 F Fw' 3Rw' Uw B' Dw' D' 3Bw' D2 Bw2 B Uw R2 3Dw' D Rw Bw D' U2 3Fw' F' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Lw2 Lw 3Dw' Bw2 3Lw Fw' U' Dw 3Dw L2 D' 3Fw 3Lw' U L' Dw' Lw L2 3Rw2 D2 3Fw 3Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' 3Dw2 3Bw2


3. 3Bw Bw' Dw' U' Rw' 3Lw Bw' 3Fw' B Uw L R 3Fw U' 3Bw2 3Fw L2 3Bw U2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw' U2 D' L2 3Fw 3Bw2 3Uw D Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 R2 3Bw' 3Rw2 R Rw2 B2 3Bw2 Uw L2 3Rw' Lw2 U D' Dw2 3Lw 3Dw' Rw Dw B Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 3Lw2 3Bw 3Fw Rw 3Rw2 Lw L' U2 Fw' 3Fw' L' Bw2 Lw' R Dw2 B R2 Lw' 3Rw2 L Rw2 3Dw 3Rw U 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 L 3Bw2 Dw B' 3Bw' 3Rw L F 3Dw2 D2 L' Bw L' Fw2 R2 D' L Bw'


*Clock R1 (Time Limit: 1 Minute. Please start the timer with the clock on its side, not facing upwards.)*****


1. UR3- DR4- DL3+ UL3+ U5- R3- D0+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R4- D4+ L2- ALL2+ UR


2. UR4+ DR0+ DL6+ UL5- U2- R5- D2+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U4- R0+ D2- L6+ ALL3- UR


3. UR1+ DR5+ DL0+ UL2+ U1+ R0+ D5- L4+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R1- D2+ L2- ALL0+ DL


4. UR2+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5- U6+ R1+ D3- L2+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R5+ D0+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL


5. UR1+ DR4- DL0+ UL2- U2+ R4- D5+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5- D2+ L3- ALL2- DL


*3x3 With Feet Finals (Time Limit: 2 Minutes, Please solve with a mat on any surface.)

*

1. B2 U' B U R F' R2 D L2 U' R D2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 


2. U2 B F D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 U F L' F U F' U2 R2 D L' 


3. U2 F U' B' R B D R' F R' U' L2 B R2 B' U2 L2 B D2


4. R2 L2 B2 R' U B' R U' D L F B2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 L2


5. B L2 D2 F' L2 D B2 D' L D' R' F2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B



*Skewb R1 (Time Limit 30 Seconds)

*

1. U B R' L U' B L' B U' L B 


2. U L U L' U' L' U L' B' L R 


3. R U B R' B' R B' U R' B' U' 


4. R B R B U' B' R' B R' L U 


5. R U L B L' B L' U' L B U


*Square 1 R1 (Time Limit 1 Minute. Please stick a small card like a business card or an index card in the slice layer after you finish scrambling, if at all possible.)

*

1. (0,-4) / (-5,1) / (2,5) / (1,-5) / (2,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,-5) / (4,0) / (3,0)


2. (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,5) / (3,0) / (-3,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (5,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,-2) /


3. (0,5) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) /


4. (-2,0) / (-1,2) / (1,-2) / (3,-3) / (2,0) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (-2,-3) / (-2,0) / (6,-1) /


5. (1,0) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-2,-3) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-2) / (5,0) / (-3,0)


*Pyraminx R1 (Time Limit: 30 Seconds)

*

1. L' U' R' B' R B' L U' B L' U u l r' 


2. B' R' U B U L R' B U' L' U' u' r b' 


3. L U' L U B R L B L' B U' u l r b' 


4. U B' U' B U' B L' U B' R U l' r b 


5. L B L U' L' R B R' B' R B' l' b'


The Day one Afternoon Scrambles, consisting of 4x4, One Handed, Multiblind, and FMC will go up Tomorrow morning. *When you submit Day 1 Afternoon times tomorrow, Please header them separately from Day one Morning. *7x7 Finals and Clock Finals scrambles will go up as soon as all competitors competiting in these events have finished their respective rounds. Please Prioritize the earlier deadlined events over the later ones. Thank you!

**** Please try to submit these first.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Clock = 19.78
*
(DNF(18.70)), (16.04), 23.06, 17.42, 18.86

*Skewb = *7.20, (8.08), (5.31), 6.53, 7.00 = 6.91
*
Pyraminx = *10.05, (4.92), (DNF(11.00)), 16.01, 7.33 = 11.13
*
Square 1 = *35.69, (28.86), (48.75), 38.63, 35.51 = 36.61

Bad all around today 
*
*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 8, 2018)

*DAY ONE MORNING RESULTS

Skewb:* (8.199), 12.309, 13.193, 11.869, (20.031) = 12.46 Average
*Sq-1: *(31.053), 24.862, (17.928), 30.871, 26.666 = 27.47 Average
*Clock: *(DNF (15.941)), 13.509, 13.077, 14.751, (12.473) = 13.78 Average
*Pyraminx: *(7.768), 6.791, 5.597, 5.431, (3.935) = 5.94 Average
I didn't reset the timer after solve one, so I gave myself an extra on solve two: R U R' L B' R L R U' B' l' b u' r
Feel free to DNF that result if you don't think it's the right call.
*7x7: *4:39.200, 4:33.800, 4:37.771 = 4:36.92 Average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2018)

It amazes me how strange some of the time limits are for US Nationals this year. I guess it makes sense that feet is really tough, since the organizers for US Nationals traditionally hate the event. But why a 10 minute time limit for OH, but only a 1 minute time limit for 3x3x3?

Anyway, it's going to be tight for me to make the time limit on feet - I guess I'd better practice first! 

(Edit: of course, I really shouldn't complain - I don't actually qualify for any of the events that I would have trouble making the time limit on anyway.)


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 8, 2018)

*Day One Morning Times*

Clock: 13.29 Avg - 14.16, 10.96, (14.95), (10.07), 14.75

Pyraminx: 5.55 Avg - 5.88, 5.19, DNF(5.79), 5.58, (4.74)

Skewb: 5.93 Avg - 5.92, 6.81, (4.89), (7.22), 5.06

Square-1: 20.37 Avg - (32.77), 21.93, 20.49, 18.70, (11.97)

3x3 WF: 1:09.40 Avg - (54.17, 1:13.27, (1:15.50), 1:14.99, 59.96

Overall decent except for square-1, im upset by those times (except for the 11 ;-)) cant wait for the next scrambles. I recorded all my solves in case


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me how strange some of the time limits are for US Nationals this year. I guess it makes sense that feet is really tough, since the organizers for US Nationals traditionally hate the event. But why a 10 minute time limit for OH, but only a 1 minute time limit for 3x3x3?
> 
> Anyway, it's going to be tight for me to make the time limit on feet - I guess I'd better practice first!
> 
> (Edit: of course, I really shouldn't complain - I don't actually qualify for any of the events that I would have trouble making the time limit on anyway.)



I’m not sure why, maybe they really like OH? 

It’s perfectly fine to do a little practice, just post when you are ready


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2018)

*7x7 Round 1*
7:11.14, *7:10.23*, 7:20.28 Mo3: *7:13.88

3x3x3 With Feet:*
1:23.56, 1:33.79, 1:53.98, (*1:10.15*), (2:04.75) Ao5: *1:37.11 *PB single, and probably average as well.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 8, 2018)

*Skewb: *(11.98), 9.20, 10.87, 10.96, (7.55) = 10.34
*Square-1: *(42.16), 30.28, 33.65, 31.09, (22.80) = 31.67
*Pyra: *6.15, (4.25), (7.96), 5.96, 4.32 = 5.48


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 8, 2018)

Day 1 Morning:

Pyraminx:
avg of 5: 4.41

1. (6.40)
2. 3.58
3. 5.38
4. 4.27
5. (2.26)

Square-1:

avg of 5: 17.94

1. (22.30)
2. 22.15
3. 16.88
4. 14.79
5. (14.70)

Skewb:

avg of 5: 3.44

1. (7.57)
2. (2.93)
3. 3.02
4. 3.80
5. 3.51

Clock:

avg of 5: 9.79

1. 11.11
2. 9.08
3. (15.91)
4. (8.86)
5. 9.19

Feet:

avg of 5: 1:01.96

1. 1:04.42
2. 58.22
3. 1:03.25
4. (1:06.63)
5. (55.23)

5 BLD:

1. 29:28.27
2. DNS
3. DNS

I know the time limit was 25:00.00, but I only had time for 1 attempt. So I went a little too safe, but it was a success. So, I put it here as it was said that you could go over, I just wasn't sure if this was too much over.

4 BLD:

1. 7:43.83 (overall pb by almost 2 minutes! 4:5x memo)
2. DNF(4:57.23) (Stopped during memo because couldn't figure something out during wings and it was taking forever)
3. DNF(7:10.27)(stopped during exec because I couldn't remember the last centers targets and it was gonna probably be a dnf and worse than my first attempt anyway, 5:26 memo)

7x7:

mean of 3: 3:09.14

1. 2:56.67
2. 3:17.95
3. 3:12.79

Nice first solve, not so good second 2(bad centers on both of them).


----------



## dycocubix (Jun 8, 2018)

Day 1 Morning Results

7x7: 9:30.72, DNS, DNS = DNF (core stripped lmao)

sq1: (21.18), 17.02, 19.56, 20.17, (12.89) = 18.92 avg (last solve was stoopid)

clock: 23.84, 23.56, 28.83, (DNF), (18.73) = 25.41 avg 

skewb: 6.13, 5.92, 5.91, (7.84), (5.62) = 5.99 avg

pyra: (4.70), 4.32, 4.39, 3.49, (2.80) = 4.07 avg (pretty garbage scrambles for the first 3)

feet: 1:15.29, 1:10.09, (1:21.01), 1:15.59, (1:09.15) = 1:13.66 avg 

pretty bad overall


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 8, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me how strange some of the time limits are for US Nationals this year. I guess it makes sense that feet is really tough, since the organizers for US Nationals traditionally hate the event. But why a 10 minute time limit for OH, but only a 1 minute time limit for 3x3x3?
> 
> Anyway, it's going to be tight for me to make the time limit on feet - I guess I'd better practice first!
> 
> (Edit: of course, I really shouldn't complain - I don't actually qualify for any of the events that I would have trouble making the time limit on anyway.)



A lot of the weird time limits/cutoffs are there because people already had to qualify for these events, so the time limits are there in case people do not actually reflect the speeds on their WCA profile.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2018)

Kit Clement said:


> A lot of the weird time limits/cutoffs are there because people already had to qualify for these events, so the time limits are there in case people do not actually reflect the speeds on their WCA profile.


Yes, I suppose that makes sense. But I still don't understand why OH has a 10 minute time limit - it seems wildly different from the others - almost like it's a typo.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 8, 2018)

4BLD

*7x7 R1: 2:57.76, 2:58.77, 2:37.88 = 2:51.47 Mean*

*Clock R1: (9.62), (5.26), 7.92, 7.53, 7.70 = 7.72 Average*

*Skewb R1: 5.54, 4.00, (3.17), (7.34), 4.03 = 4.52 Average*

*Feet Finals: (58.57), (1:15.45), 1:01.15, 1:14.33, 1:04.24 = 1:06.57 Average*

5BLD

*Square 1 R1: 18.67, 17.11, (13.71), (21.00), 16.52 = 17.43 Average*

*Pyraminx R1: 3.89, (4.76), 3.91, 4.52, (3.59) = 4.11 Average*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 8, 2018)

Pyra: (10.36), 8.23, 9.97, 9.66, (3.34) = 9.29 //lmao wut
Skewb: 6.02, 7.86, (4.69), 10.66, (11.52) = 8.18


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 8, 2018)

Skewb:
(4.04), 5.06, 5.71, (7.16), 5.13 = 5.30


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 8, 2018)

4BLD
DNF(8:36.65), 9:01.73, DNS = 9:01.73

7x7
3:35.709, 3:25.173, 3:30.51 = 3:30.46

Pyra
4.633, 4.860, (10.495), 3.778, (3.116) = 4.42

Skewb
(2.956), 3.899, 3.755, (5.513), 4.666 = 4.10

Square-1
(14.089), 12.162, 12.322, 13.068, (8.890) = 12.51

5BLD

Feet
(1:54.529), 1:45.844, 1:42.211, 1:41.19, (1:24.80) = 1:43.08

Clock


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 8, 2018)

*Day One Morning Times*
4BLD
DNF, 11:47.82, DNF = 11:47.82

7x7 R1
5:57.60, 6:26.04, 6:13.62 = 6:12.42

Clock R1
13.38, 9.65, 13.84, 11.10, 11.48 = 11.89

Skewb R1
6.08, (3.69), 5.12, (6.22), 5.32 = 5.51

Feet Finals:
(DNF((2:34.62)), 1:56.83, (1:32.01), 1:54.97, 1:43.66 = 1:51.82

5BLD
DNF(24:35.67), DNF(22.06.92), DNF(28:24.13) = DNF

Square 1 R1
24.52, (20.70), (29.73), 26.13, 29.00 = 26.55

Pyraminx R1
6.88, (7.36), 5.62, 5.25, (3.83) = 5.92


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> 57.60, 6:26.04, 6:13.62



Can you retype your first result?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 8, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Can you retype your first result?


Done and sorry about that.


----------



## schapel (Jun 9, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> @dnguyen2204 @cubeshepherd @TipsterTrickster @Mike Hughey @BradenTheMagician @WACWCA @JustAnotherGenericCuber @Sean Hartman @TheDubDubJr @schapel @Cale S @pd159 @ChrisCuber123 @thecubingwizard
> 
> To all being Pinged, can you please PM me with the amount of cubes you would like to attempt in MBLD? Thank you!
> 
> E: You can decide on competition day if you wish, i would like to know if you guys are attempting 50 plus.


Probably like 27? Might go to 30ish depending on how I feel but definitely not 50+


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2018)

*4BLD final: 2:14.70 single* = DNF, 2:14.70, DNF
*5BLD final: 6:13.68 single* = DNF, 6:13.68, DNF
*7x7: 4:05.69 mean *= 4:15.45, 3:57.16, 4:04.47
*Clock R1: 15.25 avg* = 13.66, 11.80, 16.83, 17.48, 15.26
*3x3 with feet final: 43.44 avg* = 45.96, 47.16, 41.13, 42.68, 41.68
*Skewb R1:* *2.69 avg* = 1.98, 2.21, 2.52, 3.48, 3.34
*Square-1 R1: 12.80 avg* = 13.32, 14.93, 12.38, 12.70, 11.90
*Pyraminx R1: 6.17 avg* = 10.15, 5.84, 6.53, 6.15, 5.42


----------



## schapel (Jun 9, 2018)

Day 1 Morning
*
4BLD Final: *1:28.64, DNF, DNF = *1:28.64* // sub-WR is cool
*5BLD Final: *DNF, DNF, 3:57.29 = *3:57.29* // bad
*7x7 Round 1: *2:55.34, 3:13.81, 3:02.10 = *3:03.75* // bad lockup on solve 2
*Clock Round 1:* (7.67), (4.54), 6.71, 6.21, 6.04 = *6.32* // lol
*Feet Final:* 46.19, (58.52), (43.25), 43.95, 54.67 = *48.27* // oof
*Skewb Round 1:* (3.26), 3.41, 3.28, (7.13), 3.90 = *3.53* // very good
*Square-1 Round 1:* (15.82), 13.86, 15.04, (10.58), 11.20 = *13.37* // bad but mostly due to parity
*Pyraminx Round 1:* 9.18, (5.00), 7.15, (9.82), 5.78 = *7.37* // pyraminx is dumb


----------



## George Pelham (Jun 9, 2018)

7x7: - 5:33.63- 5:36.69- 5:31.95 *5:34.09*

Clock: 32.09- 21.06- 25.01- 32.59-29.60 *28.90*

Skewb- 5.15- 9.72- 9.62- 6.68 DNF *8.67*

Square 1: 34.28 19.93 31.39 40.37 37.83 *34.50*

Pyraminx: 7.93 4.19 7.78 9.50 3.69 *6.63*
Overall good start I went pretty well in 7x7 I don't know how I got that 5 in Skewb and that 19 in Sq1 but Pyra was a bit below par

Edit: sorry I forgot to register for clock but if you want you don’t have to use my results it’s my second least favourite event anyway


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 9, 2018)

George Pelham said:


> 7x7: - 5:33.63- 5:36.69- 5:31.95
> 
> Clock: 32.09- 21.06- 25.01- 32.59-29.60
> 
> ...



Hey, few quick questions.

1. Would you mind adding in your Average of 5 statistic after your times?

2. Did you accidentally compete in Clock? You didn't sign up for it and Ill still count your results.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2018)

4x4x4 BLD: 6:39.83 [3:39], DNF [6:45.93, 3:12, 3W 2X], DNF [6:02.50, 3:10, 2C] = *6:39.83*
5x5x5 BLD: DNF [13:11.20, 3C], 19:26.73 [12:29], 13:35 [13:34.85, 6:59] = *13:35*
7x7x7: 6:54.30, 6:29.70, 6:16.68 = *6:33.56*
clock: 17.14, 16.86, (18.90), (14.65), 15.08 = *16.36*
3x3x3 with feet: 1:48.93, (DNF (2:23.09)), (1:43.38), 1:59.53, 1:46.15 = *1:51.54*
skewb: 7.97, 6.79, (6.17), (15.22), 10.03 = *8.26*
square-1: 36.74, 47.74, (56.06), 45.09, (34.40) = *43.19*
pyraminx: (13.56), 11.86, 13.44, 11.65, (10.78) = *12.32*


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 9, 2018)

can you do another nat sim? I missed the sign up


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 9, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I guess it makes sense that feet is really tough, since the organizers for US Nationals traditionally hate the event. But why a 10 minute time limit for OH, but only a 1 minute time limit for 3x3x3?
> 
> Anyway, it's going to be tight for me to make the time limit on feet - I guess I'd better practice first!



I agree 10:00/1:00 for OH/3x3 is odd, but I don't think 2:00 is really all that harsh for feet. In my observation, and a cursory examination of WCA rankings confirms this, a 2:00 feet average is very close to a 30 second 3x3 average.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 9, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon Scrambles are now up. These scrambles are due *Tuesday June 12th at 2 PM Eastern.*

*PLEASE POST THESE TIMES SEPARATE FROM DAY ONE MORNING. ONLY RESULTS BELOW THIS POST WILL BE ACCEPTED

IF YOU ARE POSTING DAY ONE MORNING RESULTS. PLEASE NOTE THIS ABOVE YOUR TIMES!*


4x4 R1

OH R1

FMC Attempt 1

Multiblind Attempt 1

(7x7 Finals Clock Finals)


*4x4 R1*


1. R B2 L' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B U B' L2 F' L' R B L2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 R F2 Uw2 R' D' U B2 Uw2 U2 Fw' U2 R Fw U L' Rw F2 B Uw' R2 F' 


2. B2 D2 F' L2 U2 F R2 D2 F D L' F' B' L U B' R B' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L U' Fw2 R D' L' D' R' Fw2 D2 L' Fw' L U Fw U' R' Rw' B2 L Uw Fw L2 


3. F' D R' B L' U' F B2 U' R U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 F' R2 Rw2 U Rw2 F' Rw2 B U2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 U L2 Rw F L F Rw R Fw Uw2 U Fw' D Fw2 U 


4. L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' U2 L2 D' B' R' F B D B2 R2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 R2 U L' Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 D2 Fw' L2 F U' F2 Uw Fw' U2 Rw R Fw L2 


5. D R2 F B' D' B U2 L' U2 R' F L2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 B' Fw2 L' U' B2 R Uw2 Rw2 B2 D' F2 R Fw2 U Fw' R' B Rw2 U' B' Rw Fw F' R2 Uw Fw' D'


*OH R1*


1. B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F L2 D R' U2 B L2 U2 


2. R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 R U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 R' D' R 


3. L' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' F' U B L D L D U2 F' 


4. F R' B' R D' F2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2 


5. F2 U L2 F2 U2 F L D2 B' R B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U


*FMC Attempt 1*

R' U' F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 D2 F R' U B' U' L D R' U' F


https://imgur.com/a/j1JLLOn for a printable image.


*Multiblind Attempt 1*

Whew! I have to spoiler this!


Here are 38 Scrambles. Let me know if you need more.




Spoiler: Scrambles for MBLD



1. B U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 R F' D B L' U L2 U2 L Fw Uw' 


2. U B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D' R' U2 R F' U' F2 U' B L B2 U2 Rw' Uw 


3. F' U2 B2 R2 B L2 B' D2 F2 D B' D2 L2 R2 U L' U' F2 R' B' Rw' 


4. F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F' U B' D2 U2 B2 U2 B R' U' B L


5. B2 L2 B' F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 R U B' L2 B' D' B D' F2 R' F2 Rw' Uw 


6. F' U R2 F D B L2 F2 L' F R2 U2 R' L' D2 B2 R D2 L 


7. B U2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D' L' F2 L2 D' F2 U F' R F2 U' Fw Uw' 


8. U' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D L R' F L B U' R U' B2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 


9. F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' B' L R2 D' F U B2 L' B' D2 Rw 


10. L B2 R2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B U L2 R F2 R' F' U2 L R2 F Rw Uw' 


11. U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B D2 U F' R D2 F2 D F2 L F' L2 D Rw2 Uw' 


12. U' L2 D' U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L B L U2 L2 R D L2 U2 Rw' Uw 


13. U2 L' B2 D2 B2 L' F2 R2 U B' U2 F R' D' R2 F2 D' R B Uw' 


14. B R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 U R' B2 U2 R B' L D B2 F2 L2 Uw 


15. R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U R' U' B R' F L2 U B2 L' Fw' Uw' 


16. B' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F R' U' L' R U2 B2 F' D' U' F' L2 Fw Uw2 


17. L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U B U' B' F U2 L U R2 D2 L' Fw' Uw 


18. D' U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B D' F2 D R' D F' U' F2 L' U2 Fw' 


19. R2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' F L' D2 F' U2 L2 B' L' U2 F' R2 D' Fw Uw 


20. D' L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' R' B' R F' L D2 R D R2 F' D U Rw2 Uw2 


21. L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R' B' D2 U L' B2 D2 R' D F R Fw 


22. F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 B R B2 L2 R2 U' B' U2 F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw' 


23. F' D2 U2 B L2 F' U2 B' U' L' D F' R2 B F D' U' L R' Fw' Uw 


24. D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F D2 B2 R' D F2 L2 U' B' L' U L2 B2 R' Uw' 


25. B2 F2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R U2 L2 D F' L' B D2 B2 D' L' R' B' U2 Rw2 Uw 


26. U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R D L D2 R B D' R2 F R2 Fw Uw' 


27. R' B2 L2 D2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' B F' D' L R2 U' F' L2 F2 L Uw2 


28. L2 U2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 R D2 L' U' B2 D2 L' D U' R' F D' B' Rw 


29. B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B L2 D R U' F' D2 R B' L' F2 R Fw' Uw2 


30. L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U B L R B' D2 B' D2 U' R' D F Rw' 


31. B2 D2 L2 F R2 B L2 F2 L2 F' R D F2 L2 D2 F U B' R2 U Rw2 Uw' 


32. D F2 R2 D U2 L2 D U' L' D2 U B D2 F U R2 B R B2 Uw2 


33. U' F' B L2 U R2 U B R B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2


34. F D2 F D2 F2 R2 B' L2 R2 B' R U B' F' U' B2 U2 L2 D'


35. L2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L U2 F2 L U' R' F' L R2 Fw Uw2 


36. B2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R D' R' B U2 B' F2 D' U F Uw2 


37. L' D2 U2 L D2 R F2 L' U2 L F' R2 D2 U' F' R2 D2 F2 D U2 R' Fw 


38. U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B' R2 D U2 R U F2 D' R2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2




I will post 7x7 and Clock scrambles once all results for 7x7 and clock are up.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon

4x4 R1: *1:40.14, (DNF(pop)), 1:37.05, (*1:33.72*), 1:36.04 = *1:37.74

MBLD Attempt 1: DNF *(0/2)

*OH: (*1:30.44), 1:08.74, (1:06.76), 1:18.20, 1:14.23 = *1:13.72*


----------



## pd159 (Jun 9, 2018)

*Day 1 Morning:
4BLD Finals - *8:21.41 [2:44.88 execution], DNS, DNS (too lazy to finish the rest lol)
*7x7 R1 - *3:31.67, 3:25.77, 3:27.14 = 3:28.14 average
*Clock R1 - *12.69, 10.88, (9.89), 10.60, (12.97) = 11.39 average (screwed up last solve rip)
*Skewb R1 - *(2.58), (4.49), 2.97, 2.94, 3.99 = 3.30 average (had to get an E1 on solve 4 via cstimer due to a timer malfunction, my stackmat's batteries died during the solve lmao, also speaking of which you should really include E1 scrambles next time)
*Feet Finals - *1:34.97, [DNF] 2:02.34 (over time limit), 1:37.55, 1:58.82, ([DNF] 2:19.76) (over time limit again) = DNF average 
*5BLD Finals - *DNF, DNF, DNS
*Square-1 R1 - *17.54, (15.37), 18.11, (22.03), 16.54 = 17.39 average
*Pyraminx R1 - *(6.65), 5.67, 4.67, 5.87, (3.10) = 5.40 average


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

*Day 1 Morning:
Pyra: *6.15, (4.25), (7.96), 5.96, 4.32 = 5.48


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon:
OH: *24.77, 21.45, 20.33, (26.07), (19.11) = 22.18
*4x4: *59.27, 1:05.27, (1:05.43), (54.73), 1:05.08 = 1:03.21
*Multi: *2/2 in 9:36.06


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon

4x4 R1
1:03.43, 1:01.30, (1:06.14), (58.96), 1:01.57 = 1:02.10

OH R1
(28.04), 26.15, (19.67), 25.86, 25.84 = 25.95

FMC Attempt 1
42 moves...Yuck


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U' B R' L B L' D' F U' F' U' F' U- 2X2X3 [13/13]
(D F' D' F2 L D2 L' D2 R' D' R) - AB3C2E [11/24]
(Lw F2 L' F' L F' Lw' F2) - AB3E

U' B $ R' L B L' D' F U' F' U' F' U F2 Lw F L' F L F2 Lw' R' D R D2 L D2 L' F2 D F D' 

Insert at $ R F2 U' L R' F2 R L' U' F2 R' (Cancels 1)

U' B R F2 U' L R' F2 R L' U' F2 R2 L B L' D' F U' F' U' F' U F2 Lw F L' F L F2 Lw' R' D R D2 L D2 L' F2 D F D' (42 Moves)

This went really bad and I am not happy with how it turned out, but in the end it is what it is.



Multiblind Attempt 1
9/11 58:40.63[37:51.06]


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 9, 2018)

4x4: 54.43, 57.24, (52.21), 52.35, (1:05.39) - 54.67 Avg... absolutely terrible for me, i average globally like 49-51

3x3OH: (18.69), 21.37, 20.78, 20.53, (25.49) - 20.89 Avg

MultiBLD: 1/3, DNF(11:51.88). first cube off by 2 twisted corners, second missed a 3 edge cycle

FMC: I regret signing up, take my name off. I just don't want to do it lmaoooo


----------



## Cale S (Jun 9, 2018)

*4x4 R1: 40.51 avg* = 41.52, 39.03, 40.99, 54.55, 38.61
*OH R1: 26.07 avg* = 20.54, 23.96, 26.66, 27.59, 27.97
FMC not done 
MBLD not done


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 9, 2018)

Day 1 morning:


4x4 bld:

DNF (10:12.46[7:20.81]) 2 pieces, DNF (12:47.08[7:11.98] DNF (13:51.76[?]) = DNF


5x5 bld:

DNF, DNF, DNS =DNF


7x7:

5:40.25, 5:04.61, 5:13.59 = 5:19.48


clock:

(11.37), (9.44), 10.33, 9.68, 11.20 = 10.40


3x3 wf:

(2:39.69) DNF, (2:10.97) DNF, (3:00.33) DNF, (2:53.84) DNF, (2:03.49+) DNF = DNF (2:34.83) Notes: All DNF where b/c of time and the plus 2 was because I over inspected by 1 second (original time: 2:01.49)


Pyra:

(9.44), 6.67, 7.24, 5.89, (5.11) = 6.60


Sq1:

27.16, (23.31), 25.60, 24.53, (29.49) = 25.76


Skewb:

(3.13), (9.09), 5.35, 5.65, 5.68 = 5.56


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 9, 2018)

7x7x7:
5:39.40
5:29.65
5:25.35

Clock:
35.94
31.95
32.49
32.60
27.68

Skewb:
20.49
10.29
11.74
12.39
8.70

Pyraminx:
19.66
19.22
16.32
15.39
6.70
To be updated at some point hopefully


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 9, 2018)

Im not on the clock list even though I signed up and already posted my results.
edit: nvm fixed thanks


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 10, 2018)

Data people:

Most of the spreadsheet got messed up. There are multiple out of place ranks and duplicate lines. Could someone go through all the results and fix this? Thanks.

Edit: I think I got it all. I still need a double check that all results are there however. All results should mostly be in so far.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2018)

Day 1 Morning:

Skewb: 6.47


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 10, 2018)

*4x4x4 Round 1*
(1:36.51), 1:29.18, (*1:08.89*), 1:30.77, 1:35.93 Ao5: *1:31.96* PB single!
*
3x3x3 OH Round 1:*
48.89, (*39.25*), (54.89), 51.02, 41.03 Ao5: *46.98*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> Day 1 Morning:
> 
> Skewb: 6.47


Could you please also post the times from the average as well. Thanks


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 10, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Could you please also post the times from the average as well. Thanks


lost the times :/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Data people:
> 
> Most of the spreadsheet got messed up. There are multiple out of place ranks and duplicate lines. Could someone go through all the results and fix this? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I think I got it all. I still need a double check that all results are there however. All results should mostly be in so far.


Thanks @weatherman223 for pointing that out and if any of the mistakes were on my end I apologize for that and I will keep on eye on that in the future.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 10, 2018)

4x4 R1

(1:05.49), 1:19.80, (1:26.49), 1:07.16, 1:16.00 = 1:14.32

This was terrible

OH R1

(DNF(32.09)), 33.10, 37.22, (31.82), 34.10 = 34.61

awful, first dnf was due to me touching the cube with two hands.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2018)

4x4x4: 1:32.58, (1:50.00), 1:21.06, (1:11.96), 1:46.33 = *1:33.32*
OH: (35.68), (49.13), 45.44, 37.88, 43.27 = *42.20*
FMC attempt 1: *40* moves


Spoiler



B' R' D F D' F' D' L2 D F' U' F U L' U L U' D F R' F' D' F D2 R' U2 R D' R' U2 R2 D' F U' L U' F U' D R
---
2x2x2: B' R' with premoves D R
switch to inverse
2x2x3: U F' U L' U
switch to normal
3x cross: D F D' F' D' L2 D
4th pair: F' U' F U L' U L U'
all but 3 corners: D F R' F' D' F D . R D' F
insert at .: D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R


Multiblind attempt 1: *11/15, 60:00* (1:2E, 4:3E, 8:11E, 15:2E)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 10, 2018)

4x4x4:
1:01.09
1:00.50
54.68
1:07.96
1:06.33

OH:
26.42
30.54
36.39
33.83
34.42


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 10, 2018)

*PLEASE POST THESE TIMES SEPARATE FROM DAY ONE MORNING AND DAY ONE AFTERNOON. ONLY RESULTS BELOW THIS POST WILL BE ACCEPTED

IF YOU ARE POSTING DAY ONE MORNING AND/OR DAY ONE AFTERNOON RESULTS. PLEASE NOTE THIS ABOVE YOUR TIMES!




*
Sorry about posting scrambles a bit late, I had a few sleep issues. Here are the scrambles for Day 2 Morning. You know the drill, due Wednesday at 2 Eastern.

5x5 R1
6x6 R1
Megaminx R1
FMC Attempt 2
Multiblind Attempt 2


*5x5 R1*


1. Dw' L' Bw2 F2 D2 Bw2 Uw' U' L' B2 R Lw Fw Rw Fw' B' D2 Uw' Fw F' Dw' F2 L2 Lw' Rw' Uw R' Dw' B2 Fw2 Bw2 D2 Rw2 Uw L2 Dw' Fw2 R' U' D Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 D' Rw U Dw Lw Bw2 B' Dw F2 Uw F2 L R Bw Dw' 


2. U2 Fw' Uw Rw' U Uw D2 Lw' F Lw D' U2 Uw' F2 Bw' U Fw2 R2 Lw Uw U' Rw Bw' Lw2 Fw2 D Rw' B' Uw Fw U R2 B Uw' U' Dw2 F B R' Rw2 Bw2 D' U2 Bw L' U2 Uw B2 Lw' L' B L Bw2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw Lw' L2 Dw' 


3. Uw L Dw2 F Bw' Uw2 B' D Lw' B L Fw R' Uw L Uw L' R' D' U' Uw B' Bw' Fw2 L2 U L B' Rw' Fw' Uw Fw2 R' F Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' Uw' Fw2 U D2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 B Dw2 L Lw2 D' Rw Lw2 Uw' Lw2 U L' F' U' Dw Bw2 


4. U Bw' B Lw2 L Fw' Dw' R Lw Rw Dw Fw U' Rw' L' F2 U2 L Dw Uw B F2 Fw' L D Dw' U2 Fw2 D Bw' Dw' Rw' L Lw Bw' R L2 B' Lw' Rw B' R' Lw2 D Lw U' Lw' F2 Dw2 U' Bw Dw2 R Rw2 Uw R2 D Dw2 F Dw2 


5. F' Dw' D' F2 Lw2 Bw U2 D' F2 R2 Rw2 Fw U' Lw' Uw D' Rw2 U D Bw' L' Uw2 R' Lw' L2 B2 L' Bw' Rw' Bw L' U2 Dw L D2 R' D2 Rw2 B U2 F R B' Fw2 R D' Uw R' Lw' Dw' Uw U Rw2 L U2 Lw Dw Uw' D2 L


6x6 R1


1. Rw2 D L 3Fw2 R' Dw' R2 Rw Dw' B' Dw' D' 3Uw' F B2 3Uw B2 U2 3Uw F' U2 R' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Lw' F Lw U' 3Fw' B2 3Uw' Bw2 Rw2 R 3Fw' Rw' 3Rw Uw2 F 3Fw' R2 U2 L D2 F2 Fw' 3Uw2 U2 L Uw R' B2 Fw Rw' U2 Bw' 3Uw2 B Bw L' Bw2 3Fw2 Dw2 L 3Uw Fw Rw B' L' F2 B' R F2 D' Lw Bw Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 


2. F' Uw2 3Uw B L' R Bw2 R' Uw' B' U' 3Uw' R2 Lw Uw' Dw B2 U Bw 3Rw Dw' 3Fw' Fw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' 3Rw Bw2 B2 3Fw2 R2 Rw B 3Uw2 R2 Bw' D' U 3Uw' R2 3Uw2 Dw' L2 Uw Dw2 3Rw Dw' B' Bw' F Dw' Lw' U2 Rw2 R' L U2 Bw D2 Dw Bw2 Dw Lw2 L D2 3Rw Fw 3Rw2 R Rw' Uw U2 Dw R2 F2 D B2 F2 Rw' Bw' 


3. Bw' Rw 3Uw2 Uw F' L Rw' Dw2 U' B' Lw2 Bw' F2 U' L2 3Uw R Bw Dw2 Uw2 U' 3Rw L' F' 3Rw' U2 Dw' 3Uw2 Rw Dw 3Uw2 U' 3Rw' 3Uw2 B2 R2 3Rw' Rw B' Dw2 R2 Lw U' Rw' 3Fw2 R2 3Rw 3Uw Dw Rw' 3Fw' B' Uw U R' F D' Bw' Uw F' Uw D' 3Rw' Bw2 L' Rw R2 Lw Fw' 3Fw L2 Fw2 R U D R2 D2 Lw' Fw2 3Rw2


Megaminx R1


1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U 


2. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 


3. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U


4. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U


5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


FMC Attempt 2


R' U' F D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R U2 L2 F' D B R' F' U F2 U L B2 F2 R' U' F


https://imgur.com/a/YTpLal5 for page.


Multiblind Attempt 2



Spoiler: Scrambles



1. 

1) R2 B2 D' B2 L B U' F L' D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 D Fw' Uw2
2) U B2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B' D2 U2 L U' B2 D' L R2 Rw Uw
3) L2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 R' B D' L' F2 D2 R U2 F' L2 Rw Uw
4) D2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L U2 F' R' D U2 F U R' F Fw' Uw'
5) B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B D R' F' R2 D' B' R2 U2 L' Rw2 
2. 

1) R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R' U' R' B' U' L R B2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw'
2) U2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R U2 R' F D' F2 D R F U B' R' F2 Rw Uw2
3) R F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D' L2 R D F' L' R' D' U Fw' 
4) F' U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L' D R' B R F' U B' Uw2
5) R' F D F2 B' L D2 F' D' R2 F2 U2 R' L' B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 Rw Uw'
3. 

1) B' D2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U B2 F R U2 B L' D' B D2 L2 F2 Fw Uw2
2) F2 U' R L2 D2 L' U' L2 U F' L B2 R2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' 
3) U' L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 B L' D F U2 L U' L' F2 L Rw Uw
4) D2 B2 R F' D2 F2 R' D' R' F2 L2 D F2 L2 R Fw Uw2
5) F D L F2 U L' D2 F R U' D2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
4. 

1) B2 U' D2 B' R2 U' R D R U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L' Rw2 Uw'
2) R' F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L F2 U B2 F U' R F2 L D' B2 Rw' 
3) L R2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' R2 U L2 B2 D2 Rw Uw2
4) F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 R B2 F' L D2 R2 B' F2 D' B Rw Uw
5) L2 R2 D2 U2 B R2 B2 F L2 F U2 D' B2 L' D L B U' L2 R' 
5.

1) D2 F R D B L' F L2 F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R B2 R' U2 Fw' 
2) F2 U2 R U2 R F2 L F2 D2 U B F U2 B' R2 B' U2 L B2 Fw' Uw
3) F' D2 F' D' R U L2 D' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 R' Fw' Uw'
4) U2 D B D' L U L2 B U2 F R U2 R L D2 L2 U2 R' U2 Rw' 
5) F L2 U D F B2 D' R F2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
6. 

1) D F' B2 R2 B2 U' F R' L' D2 F U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 L' 
2) F2 R' B2 L2 R2 U2 L B2 R' D B' U2 F' L2 D L F R2 B Rw' Uw2
3) D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 L' B2 D' B' F2 D2 U B' L D Rw2 Uw'
4) B U F' U2 D L U R F2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 F Fw' Uw
5) D' F2 L D2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' D' R B2 F D' B' D' B Fw 
7. 

1) R F2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 D2 F U' L' D B' D2 U R U2 R2 Uw2
2) D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 L B U2 F2 R B2 F D F2 R2 Rw Uw'
3) L' D B2 D2 F2 R2 D U' L2 F2 R' F' D' B2 D' R B' L' B' Rw2 Uw'
4) D2 L' F2 R2 B U L' U' R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F L2 B D2 L2 B L2 D' Rw' Uw2
5) L' D2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 F' R2 F2 L' D F R' B2 R F' U' L' Fw' Uw'
8. 

1) D2 U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 L D2 F' L' U' R' D' R2 F U' Fw' Uw2
2) R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 F2 R' D R2 U' F' L2 U F' Fw Uw'
3) L' U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L' B D2 L F2 U R' F2 Rw Uw2
4) U2 L2 F U2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 R U' B F2 U2 B' L2 D B' U Rw2 Uw2
5) D' F2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 R B' D' U2 L' U' F D


*

*


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2018)

I still have to do Big Blds but everything else is done
Day 1 morning:
7x7: 4:21.23, 4:23.51, 4:14.22 = 4:19.65

Feet: 1:10.45, (44.25), (1:16.69), 1:0.58, 1:11.19 = 1:09.74

SKewb: 3.14, (3.08), (5.77), 4.56, 3.72 = 3.81

Sq-1: (19.12), 17.00, 15.28, 16.49, (12.26) = 16.36

Pyra: (8.28), 5.60, 6.07, (4.91), 6.22 = 5.96

Clock: 23.37, (26.7), 17.06, (13.88), 21.68 = 20.67


Day 1 Afternoon

4x4: (44.88), 39.79, (39.11), 40.95, 39.59 = 40.11

OH: 19.98, 19.23, (18.19), (20.17), 19.02 = 19.41

FMC: 29


Spoiler



B' R' L' D' B D' F2 D B' D' F2 R2 B' R' B R2 U R U R B' R' B U2 B' D B2 D2 R2 
Reasoning: 
B' R' L' D2 @ // Psuedo 2x2x2
(R2 D2 B2 D' B) // 2x2x3
R2 B' R' B R' // F2L-1
R' U R // 2x2x1 on last layer 
U R B' R' B U2 // 22 to 3c

@D B D' F2 D B' D' F2 // cancels 1


----------



## pd159 (Jun 10, 2018)

@OP
Why does it say I only got 3rd place with a 3.3 skewb avg when 2nd place got a 3.4 avg


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 10, 2018)

@pd159 whoops sorry, my bad. I'm doing the spreadsheet while weatherman is away. I'll fix that


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 10, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon

FMC : 27 moves


Spoiler: Solution



Solution: U’ B’ U’ B U B2 R B’ D R’ B2 L B R’ F R B’ R’ F’ D2 R U’ R’ D’ F’ R F2 
U' // Create Pair
(F2 R' F D' R U L') // 2x2x2 + square
(B2 R D' B R') // Insert edge
(B2 U' B' U B) // AB5C

Skeleton: U' B' U' B U B2 R B' D R' B2 L @ U' R' D F' R F2
@ = R' # D2 R U' R' D2 R U
# = R B R' F R B' R' F'


 

OH
(15.407), 16.960, 16.439, (19.877), 19.039 = 17.47

4x4
(34.491), (38.912), 34.536, 34.709, 36.512 = 35.25

MBLD
DNF(3/10 in 49:26)

Also it seems that my results for 7x7 and 4BLD have not been recorded. Hopefully this can be fixed! Thanks.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 10, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon:

4x4 R1:
(1:11.41), 1:09.79, 1:03.61, (58.39), 1:05.33 = 1:06.24
Notes: um so… my timer reset on solve 5 and b/c you didnt include extras I used one of my own generated by t noodle, also this average was horrible


Spoiler



(F2 D2 L2 R B F' D' B F2 U' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 U2 L2 B D F U Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw' R' D2 Rw Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw Uw2 D' Rw R2 Uw')



Oh R1:
32.02, 31.04, 29.93, (29.69), (39.91) = 30.99

FMC:


Spoiler



Y2 F R2 B’ R U R’ F U’ R U’ R’ U R’ U’ Rw U R’ U R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R’ Rw2 Y2 Rw U’ Rw’ U Rw’ D Rw U’ Rw’ D R2 Rw’ U’ M U M U2 M’ U M2 U2



50 moves

Multi:
1/5 in 33:47
1) 3 corners 2 flipped edges, 2) 3 edges 3) 3 corners 3 edges 4) 2 flipped edges


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 10, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Day 1 Afternoon:
> 
> 4x4 R1:
> (1:11.41), 1:09.79, 1:03.61, (58.39), 1:05.33 = 1:06.24
> ...



I gen ed the scrambles on Wednesday and didn’t include extras, whoops. Next time I do a sim I’ll include em.

But you did the right thing. I’ll have Braden or Tristan enter you in soon, as I am away from my computer


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I’ll have Braden or Tristan enter you in soon, as I am away from my computer


Working on it right now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 10, 2018)

thecubingwizard said:


> Also it seems that my results for 7x7 and 4BLD have not been recorded. Hopefully this can be fixed! Thanks.


Thank you very much for letting us know about this. I had the results entered, but it looks like they were removed accidentally. Sorry about that, but they are now entered. Please let us know if you notice anything else, and I will go over it all as well in a few minutes. Thanks again.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 10, 2018)

Day 2 Morning:
*6x6: *6:03.23, 5:35.38, 5:07.84 = 5:35.48
*5x5: *1:52.31, 2:02.94, 1:59.56, (2:10.01), (1:47.73) = 1:58.27
*Mega: *1:41.04, 1:45.64, (1:56.82), 1:35.84, (1:30.72) = 1:40.84


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 10, 2018)

*Day 1 Morning 

7x7 *4:22.02, 4:05.14, 4:13.35 = 4:13.5
*
Skewb *6.02, 4.20, 3.69, 7.75, 6.66 = 5.63
*
Square-1 *15.98, 12.88, 16.47, 16.56, 16.30 = 16.25
*
Pyraminx *8.34, 6.01, 8.06, 7.46, DNF = 7.95
*
Clock *23.75, 40.43, 23.28, 18.03, 16.55 = 21.69


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 10, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon
OH: (24.82) 19.80 22.03 (18.96) 19.67 = 20.50
4x4: 59.96 55.82 54.61 (52.98) (1:00.29) = 56.80 //I got odd orientation parity every time and my 4x4 is suddenly stopp trash oof


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 10, 2018)

5x5: 2:05.48, (1:48.83), (2:13.07), 1:56.73, 1:51.10 = 1:58.10 Avg
6x6: 5:31.95, 4:50.08, 5:11.44 = 5:11.15 Mean
Mega: 2:04.620, 2:04.950, 2:20.730, (1:56.970), (DNF) = 2:10.10 Avg

MBLD: 14:55.48, 2/3, 1 pt


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 11, 2018)

@weatherman223 my name is Aidan McKenzie not Aidan Mackenzie


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 11, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> @weatherman223 my name is Aidan McKenzie not Aidan Mackenzie



Oops! I’ll fix that later, thank you for bringing it up.


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 1 Morning: 
4BLD: DNS
5BLD: DNS
7x7: 5:23.488, 5:23.329, 5:27.632 = 5:24.816
Clock: (12.296), 9.168, 12.290, 9.382, (8.450) = 10.28
Feet: DNS
Skewb: (2.117), 3.488, 2.308, 3.310, (4.336) = 3.035
Square-1: 10.653, 9.696, 9.117, (11.067), (8.130) = 9.822
Pyra: lost my pyra at a comp this weekend so I can't do it lol


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 11, 2018)

MBLD attempt 2 scrambles are the same as attempt 1


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon:
4x4: (38.111), 41.429, 42.889, 41.757, (43.649) = 42.025
OH: (14.828), 19.217, (27.573), 16.990, 21.389 = 19.199
FMC: 26


Spoiler



explanation:
R' F' R L' B' // EO
R' D2 R U' R' U (D) // 2x2x3
R2 B2 D' R' D' R U R' U' D2 R // L3C
skeleton: R' F' R L' * B' R' D2 R U' R' U R2 B2 D' R' D' R U R' U' D2 R D'
*: L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B
final solution: R' F' R L B' R' B L2 B' D2 R U' R' U R2 B2 D' R' D' R U R' U' D2 R D' (26)


MBLD: too lazy to do this but day 1 afternoon is closed anyway lmoa


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 11, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> MBLD attempt 2 scrambles are the same as attempt 1



I’ll generate new ones in a minute. It seems that I only generated one attempt of Multi.

edit: New scrambles of multi are up.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey,

New scrambles tomorrow will go up around 1 MDT. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## pd159 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon*
4x4 R1: 32.90[NP], 32.65[OP], (31.20)[PP], 36.91[NP], (37.85)[DP] = 34.47 average (terrible)
OH R1: (17.14), 21.28, (DNF), 17.19, 17.90 = 18.79 average
I will do FMC and MBLD along with Clock and 7x7 finals when the latter's scrambles are posted


----------



## pd159 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning*
5x5 R1: 1:10.99, (1:05.72), (1:18.83), 1:16.63, 1:07.32 = 1:11.65 average (extremely bad)
6x6 R1: 2:16.71, 2:17.63, 2:08.82 = 2:14.39 average 
Megaminx R1: 54.04, (1:01.14), (50.42), 1:00.67, 58.62 = 57.78 average (awful, i have a 51 official avg)
Will do FMC attempt 2 and MBLD attempt 2 later


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon:
*FMC attempt 1: 30 *


Spoiler



L' B' R' L F' // EO + square
(D2) D'
(R' U2 R U2 L' U2 L2 U' B2 L U2 L' U2 L) // 21 to 4c

L' B' R' L F' D' L' ^ U2 L U2 L' B2 U L2 U2 L U2 R' U2 R D2
^ = [L, U R' U']

L' B' R' L F' D' U R' U' L' U R U L U2 L' B2 U L2 U2 L U2 ^ R' U2 R D2
^ = [U' L2 U, R']

Solution: L' B' R' L F' D' U R' U' L' U R U L U2 L' B2 U L2 U2 L U L2 U R' U' L2 U' R D2 (30)


*MBLD attempt 1: 12/16 in 32:17*


Day 2 Morning:
*5x5 R1: 1:22.27 avg* = 1:24.40, 1:26.39, 1:23.99, 1:18.41, 1:17.99
*6x6 R1: 2:50.38 mean* = 2:38.07, 2:51.36, 3:01.72
*megaminx R1: 1:38.11 average* = 1:41.08, 1:39.48, 1:33.78, 2:07.01, 1:31.53


----------



## ARobey (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry, but I won't be able to participate in this competition anymore, I am just too busy.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2018)

*5x5x5 Round 1*
2:25.08, 2:27.61, (2:33.00), 2:25.69, (*2:24.51*) = *2:26.13

6x6x6 Round 1
5:16.41*, 5:44.51, 5:44.33 = *5:35.08 *Ouch!

*Megaminx Round 1*
2:45.20, (*2:41.77*), (DNF(3:03.76)), DNF(3:07.06), DNF(3:15.62) = *DNF *Ouch again!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 11, 2018)

5x5x5:
1:44.540
1:37.687
1:23.552
1:36.442
1:46.268

6x6x6:
3:05.993
3:01.749
3:06.993


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon:

4x4:

avg of 5: 38.95

1. (51.14)
2. 37.11
3. 41.32 
4. (33.68) 
5. 38.42

OH:

avg of 5: 16.26

1. (13.35) B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F L2 D R' U2 B L2 U2
2. 19.25 R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 R U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 R' D' R
3. 13.81 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' F' U B L D L D U2 F'
4. (27.99) F R' B' R D' F2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2
5. 15.72 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F L D2 B' R B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U

counting 19 is annoying

FMC:

B2 U' B R' D R2 U' R' F U L' U L F U2 F2 U F U F' U2 F R B U B' U' R' U' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 B2 Uw B2 Uw' B2 R' U2 R2 U' R'=44 moves
Bad result, but its the best I could find in 1 hour.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 11, 2018)

*DAY ONE AFTERNOON RESULTS
OH: *19.926, (17.741), 21.031, 19.882, (22.818) = 20.28 Average (Bad)


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 11, 2018)

*PLEASE POST THESE TIMES SEPARATE FROM DAY ONE MORNING, DAY ONE AFTERNOON, AND DAY TWO MORNING. ONLY RESULTS BELOW THIS POST WILL BE ACCEPTED

IF YOU ARE POSTING DAY ONE MORNING AND/OR DAY ONE AFTERNOON AND/OR DAY TWO MORNING RESULTS, PLEASE NOTE THIS ABOVE YOUR TIMES!*

Weatherman isn't at his computer at the moment so I am handling the scrambles and such.

*!!!ALL RESULTS FROM DAY ONE MORNING HAVE BEEN CLOSED!!!*

I will pm the people who moved on, as well as tag them.
*PEOPLE MOVING ON TO 7x7 AND CLOCK FINALS
7x7*
@TheDubDubJr
@schapel
@pd159
@thecubingwizard
@Cale S
@AidanNoogie

*Clock*
@schapel
@TheDubDubJr
@Sean Hartman
@ChrisCuber123
@TipsterTrickster
@pd159

*!!!ANYONE FROM 7x7 OR CLOCK FINALS MUST SUBMIT THEIR TIMES BEFORE 2PM EDT ON JUNE 12, 2018!!!

SCRAMBLES FOR 7x7 AND CLOCK FINALS
!DO NOT DO THESE SCRAMBLES UNLESS YOU MOVED ON TO 7x7 AND CLOCK FINALS!*

7x7 Finals:

1.
Uw' 3Fw' D2 B' 3Fw2 F' Rw 3Fw2 D F2 3Fw2 Lw2 D' 3Uw Rw 3Lw2 F' 3Uw' 3Rw 3Lw' F 3Dw' L' R2 U' 3Rw2 Bw2 L Fw F' 3Dw2 Bw' Uw R2 3Lw' U 3Lw' Lw' 3Rw Fw 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Rw Uw2 F Lw' D' F Rw U 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw' Uw' Bw' 3Dw' B' 3Fw U' R2 Uw2 D2 L' Uw' B2 Rw' 3Fw F2 Rw2 3Dw' U2 3Lw L2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 R Lw Dw' 3Fw 3Rw2 3Lw' D' Uw2 Bw 3Lw Fw Dw R2 Lw Bw' 3Uw' 3Dw' B' U 3Uw2 3Fw'
2.
L2 D' F' Dw U D2 3Lw Uw' R 3Lw' D' U' Lw B2 Rw2 3Fw' Dw 3Rw2 Bw L Dw' 3Rw' L B' Bw U' Uw2 L U2 L2 3Uw' 3Dw' B' 3Rw' U 3Lw' R' Uw 3Bw2 B2 3Uw Rw 3Dw2 Lw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw Uw2 L R Fw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Bw' Bw2 Rw2 3Bw R2 F2 Bw' Lw2 3Bw2 3Uw2 Bw' B2 Fw2 3Uw2 3Bw R' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw 3Lw 3Fw2 Uw Fw2 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw2 F2 Rw' 3Bw D2 U' 3Lw' B2 U' Bw 3Rw B2 3Dw2 3Lw' R' B2 F D B2 F2 3Rw
3.
3Bw' 3Uw' 3Bw Dw 3Bw' R2 L2 3Rw' 3Fw2 B2 R2 U2 Uw' Lw 3Fw Fw2 F2 3Uw' Dw' R2 3Dw 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Bw Lw Dw' Rw 3Dw' Rw Fw 3Dw2 F' U' 3Lw2 F' 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw' Dw Lw2 3Lw' 3Rw2 R2 Fw2 R 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw2 3Bw' D' 3Uw' 3Bw Rw Lw' 3Uw Bw' 3Dw B2 3Uw' Dw' L 3Bw U D' Uw' Fw' 3Dw2 U 3Uw' Uw' Dw Fw' U 3Bw2 3Lw' Bw2 F2 Uw' Dw2 B' U' Rw 3Bw' U 3Rw' B2 Lw' D' Lw2 3Fw2 Bw Fw 3Lw' Lw' Bw' 3Uw L2 B' R2

Clock Finals:

1. UR5- DR6+ DL3- UL4- U4- R5- D5- L1- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R2- D3- L6+ ALL2- UR DR
2. UR3+ DR1- DL3+ UL1+ U4- R3- D5- L1- ALL3- y2 U2+ R3- D1+ L3- ALL5- UR DL UL
3. UR5+ DR2- DL5+ UL3- U3- R5- D0+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U4- R4+ D4+ L1- ALL2+ UR DL UL
4. UR1+ DR2+ DL5+ UL3+ U5- R4+ D0+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R3+ D2+ L2+ ALL1- DL UL
5. UR4- DR3+ DL6+ UL2+ U3+ R1- D4+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U1+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL1- UR

*IF EXTRA SCRAMBLES ARE NEEDED FOR MISHAPS OR INCIDENTS, PM ME*

*SCRAMBLES FOR DAY TWO AFTERNOON*

3x3 R1:
1. B' R2 B2 F U2 F L2 F U2 F' U2 R' F' U F' D U2 L2 R B F
2. F' U2 D B2 R' B2 U F R' B' L' F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B
3. U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F' D L2 U2 L2 B2 L F U' R2 D2
4. D2 F' D2 R' U B' D' B' L' D' R L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F'
5. R' D R' D B L2 D' B2 R' L' F R2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 U2

2x2 R1:

1. R' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U'
2. U' R' F2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 F' U'
3. U R F2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R
4. R' F' U' F R U R U' R' F' R
5. U' R' F R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F

3BLD R1:

1. U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B' D2 B D' R2 F L2 F2 L U Rw
2. D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R F2 L D2 L2 D' B' D' R D F2 D' R U' L' Fw' Uw
3. U2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L' R2 B2 D' F2 U R' F' L2 B2 R B2 L F' Rw' Uw2

*Round 2 Events: Only Compete if you are TOP 16 *(I am not tagging all 16 lol)
Pyra R2:

1. U' L' U' R B R B' L' R B' R' b 
2. U R' B' L U' L' U' R' U R U' r' b'
3. L' R' B U L B' L B R' U' L' u' l' r'
4. U' R L' U L' U' B' U' R' B' L' u' l'
5. U R' U B L' B L' B R' L R' r'

*IF EXTRA SCRAMBLES ARE NEEDED, PM ME*

*!6x6 Round Finals and Megaminx Finals Two scrambles will be given out on June 13, 2018 at approx 2PM EDT, and must be completed within 24 hours. 

FMC ATTEMPT 3:*
R' U' F D2 L F2 U2 L R' D2 B' R2 B F2 D U2 F' D U' F2 U2 R' U' F
Sheet: https://imgur.com/a/Erfzgdr

*ALL SCRAMBLES ABOVE ARE DUE THURSDAY, JUNE 14 2018 BY 2PM EDT.
*
Thanks


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 11, 2018)

@BradenTheMagician 

Thank you so much! I’ll give out FMC Attempt 3 soon.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 11, 2018)

Clock finals:
10.75, (9.65), DNF (10.56), 9.82, 10.93 = 10.5
Bad


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 2 Morning:

5x5
1:10.865, (1:11.084), 1:10.763, (1:01.950), 1:06.516 = 1:09.381

Mega
55.629, (47.288), 56.453, 54.515, (56.636) = 55.532

6x6
2:17.147, 2:14.506, 2:09.246 = 2:13.633

I'll add in FMC attempt 2 and MBLD attempt 2 later.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 11, 2018)

BradenTheMagician said:


> *PLEASE POST THESE TIMES SEPARATE FROM DAY ONE MORNING, DAY ONE AFTERNOON, AND DAY TWO MORNING. ONLY RESULTS BELOW THIS POST WILL BE ACCEPTED
> 
> IF YOU ARE POSTING DAY ONE MORNING AND/OR DAY ONE AFTERNOON AND/OR DAY TWO MORNING RESULTS, PLEASE NOTE THIS ABOVE YOUR TIMES!*
> 
> ...



I updated my day 1 morning results before the deadline today including my 7x7 results, and all the other results are recorded in the google sheet but 7x7 . Since I got a 3:09 mean, that would be good enough for me to make the finals. Is there a way this could be fixed? Thanks.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 11, 2018)

Sean Hartman said:


> I updated my day 1 morning results before the deadline today including my 7x7 results, and all the other results are recorded in the google sheet but 7x7 . Since I got a 3:09 mean, that would be good enough for me to make the finals. Is there a way this could be fixed? Thanks.


whoops, im sorry... I must have lost your 7x7 times, as they aren't on the document. Ill add you to the list of finalists lol, i guess we'll have a 7-man finals. Good Luck, and go ahead and do the 7x7 final Scrambles


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon: 
*7x7 final: 4:36.13 mean* = 4:34.61, 4:35.46, 4:38.33

Day 2 Afternoon: 
*3x3 R1: 9.88 avg* = 8.22, 9.87, 10.43, 11.74, 9.34
*Pyra R2: 5.40 avg *= 4.30, 5.43, 8.01, 5.76, 5.01
*2x2 R1: 3.23 avg* = 3.19, 3.47, 3.02, 2.53, 3.61
*3BLD R1: 42.49 single* = DNF, 42.49, DNF


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 11, 2018)

*7x7 Final
*
3:47.91, 4:06.84, 4:04.71 = 3:59.82


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 11, 2018)

*3x3x3 Round 1*
(29.71), 26.84, 27.48, (*26.12*), 28.45 = *27.59*


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 11, 2018)

BradenTheMagician said:


> whoops, im sorry... I must have lost your 7x7 times, as they aren't on the document. Ill add you to the list of finalists lol, i guess we'll have a 7-man finals. Good Luck, and go ahead and do the 7x7 final Scrambles



Thanks. Here are my times from round 1 if you can't find them. They are on my Day 1 morning post:

mean of 3: 3:09.14


1. 2:56.67

2. 3:17.95

3. 3:12.79


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 11, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon

4x4 *37.89, 52.37, 42.90, 45.57, 42.55 = 43.67
*
OH *18.57, 25.88, 19.77, 24.91, 21.79 = 22.16


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 12, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning 

5x5 *1:24.62, 1:22.40, 1:22.03, 1:48.14, 1:32.54 = 1:26.52
*
6x6 *2:27.22, 2:39.59, 2:47.45 = 2:38.09
*
Megaminx *1:02.88, 1:03.70, 1:02.56, 51.84, 56.64 = 1:00.43


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 morning:
5x5:
1:44.59, (1:48.25), 1:44.78, (1:35.35), 1:45.59 = 1:44.98
6x6:
3:04.97, DNF (2:58.86), 3:12.70 = DNF
The dnf would have been a pb but i didnt see the j perm
Mega:
1:49.00, 1:38.26, (2:21.60), 1:42.34, (1:32.74) = 1:43.20
Mbld 2:
⅖ 31:40
Parity, edge 3 cycle, and corner 3 cycle
Fmc 2


Spoiler



Z Y F’ L’ U’ L D’ F’ Rw U F’ Rw’ U’ Rw2 U R’ U’ R U’ R U R’ U2 R U2 Rw’ U R’ D’ Rw U’ Rw’ D R U2 M’ U’ M’ U’ M U’ M’ U’ F2 M F2 M’


51 moves


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning

MBLD Attempt 2: 
*
1/2 (15:03)
*
*


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon

3x3 R1: *25.12, (27.59+2), 23.87, (21.33), 23.42 = *24.14

2x2 R1: *10.47, 8.51, (14.52), (7.54), 10.86 = *9.95

3BLD R1:

*


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 12, 2018)

7x7 Finals:

mean of 3: 3:10.17


1. 3:15.65 
2. 3:08.79 
3. 3:06.06 

Clock Finals:

avg of 5: 9.22

1. (10.56) 
2. 8.99 
3. 9.89 
4. 8.77 
5. (8.59) 

Nice average for me.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 12, 2018)

Pyraminx: 5.40, (8.23), (4.89), 5.20, 6.26 = 5.62 Avg
2x2: (5.49), 4.29, 4.68, 3.58, (2.93) = 4.18 Avg
3x3: (9.93), 12.32, 12.71, (17.89), 12.78 = 12.60 Avg
3BLD: 2:41.170, DNF(3:00.180), 3:04.050 = DNF Mean


----------



## schapel (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon
*4x4 Round 1: *35.38, (38.76), 35.22, 38.28, (33.32) = *36.29* // very bad
*OH Round 1*: (23.16), 19.95, (16.54), 19.59, 19.35 = *19.63 *// first OH solves in weeks, whatever
*FMC Attempt 1: *39


Spoiler: Solution



B’ R’ F’ U L’ U D R’ F R2 F U’ F’ D2 F U2 F’ D2 U F U’ F’ U D B U B’ D’ B U’ B’ R U2 L’ U R’ U’ L U2


*MBLD Attempt 1: 17/24 56:23* // big oof
*7x7 Finals: *3:03.95, 2:58.81, 3:06.41 = *3:03.06 *// decent
*Clock Finals: *(5.15), 5.98, (7.18), 5.44, 6.08 =* 5.83* // really good turning for me, almost no mistakes


----------



## schapel (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 Morning
*5x5 Round 1: *56.42, 1:01.03, 58.58, (1:04.98), (50.77) = *58.68* // very close to overall PB single
*6x6 Round 1:* 2:03.11, 2:05.04, 2:05.78 = *2:04.64* // nothing special
*Megaminx Round 1:* DNS, DNS = *DNS* // don't feel like doing it
*FMC Attempt 2: DNS* // refer to above
*MBLD Attempt 2: 2/2 1:08
*
oops I double posted but whatever


----------



## pd159 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon*
7x7 Finals: 3:32.52, 3:04.14[PB], 3:24.09 = 3:20.25 average
Clock Finals: (26.18), (10.85), 14.12, 11.33, 14.28 = who cares i probably got last anyway
FMC #1: 32 moves 


Spoiler



B L B' U B' U2 B U B2 U B U' B R D B D' B' R2 B L B' R L' B' L B L' F' U L' B


MBLD #1: 7/8 in 60:00 

Will post the rest of day 2 morning (fmc and multi #2) tomorrow


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 12, 2018)

*Day 1 Afternoon:

Clock Finals: 7.55, 6.27, (7.63), (6.02), 6.62 = 6.81 Average

7x7 Finals: 2:51.01, 3:04.62, 3:03.60 = 2:59.74 Average

4x4: (41.62), 39.59, (34.43), 39.84, 35.82 = 38.42 Average

OH: (13.06), (21.00), 16.88, 19.51, 18.06 = 18.15 Average

FMC Attempt 1: 29*


----------



## Cale S (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 morning:
*MBLD attempt 2: 9/12 in 21:54
FMC attempt 2: 31*


Spoiler



L' F' D U' L // EO
(U L2) 
D2 B2 D2
U' R2 F' R2
(R2 F2 R2) U // 3e5c
U F' U' F' U F U' // F2L
U F' U2 B' D R2 D' B U2 F U' F' // LL

Solution: L' F' D U' L D2 B2 D2 U' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U' B' D R2 D' B U2 F U' F' R2 F2 R2 L2 U'




Day 2 afternoon: 
*FMC attempt 3: 24*


Spoiler



R' U' // square 
L2 F' B2 // wth 2x2x3
(U2 R' U) U2 // F2L - 1 + EO lol 
R2 B' R' B R B' R' B R // L3C

R' ^ U' L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B' R' B R B' R' B R U' ^ R U2 
^ = [R F' R', B']

Solution: F' R' B' R F R' B U' L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B' R' B R B' R' B R U' R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 morning:
Megaminx: DNF (3:38.47), 2:47.56, DNF (3:08.09), 2:57.64, 2:40.29 = *DNF*
5x5x5: (2:30.04), 2:23.15, 2:19.60, (2:19.32), 2:21.28 = *2:21.34*
6x6x6: 4:31.42, 4:29.00, 4:38.60 = *4:33.01*
FMC attempt 2: *33 moves*


Spoiler



F' U L' U2 L D L' U L D' L U' D2 B D' L2 U B U' B U B U' B' L R' B L2 B' R B' L' U

2x2x2: F' U L' U' + L2 U'
2x2x3: D2 B D' with premove U
switch to inverse
3x cross: L B2 . L2 B' L' with premove L2
switch to regular
all but 4 corners: U B U' B U B U' B'
insert at . (after inverting): L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B
insert at +: U' L D L' U L D' L'


multi attempt 2: *14/15, 57:41.98* (10:2E; memorization: 37:15.30)

All was disaster until multi, but multi was amazing! I didn't see one of the flipped edges when I was memorizing for the one I missed. And I started that multi at 1:30 AM.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 12, 2018)

No new scrambles will be posted today, however day 1 afternoon will close at 2-3 PM EDT.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 afternoon:
2x2x2: 7.73, (9.83), 7.58, (6.89), 8.37 = *7.89*
3x3x3: 27.03, (18.66), (46.80), 20.81, 19.73 = *22.52*
3x3x3 BLD: DNF [1:55.77, 59.23, 3C], 2:01.73 [50.97], 1:27.68 [34.43] = *1:27.68*
FM attempt 3: *27 moves*


Spoiler



U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' U' F' U F R U2 R' U' B2 U2 R2 B D B' U' B D' B' R U2

2x2x2: U' L2 F'
switch to inverse
2x2x3: U2 R' U . R2 U2 B2
3x cross: U R
switch to regular
4th pair: F' U' F2 R' F' R
all but 3 corners: R' U' F' U F R U2
insert at . (after inverting): B D B' U' B D' B' U

At least I got one decent FMC solve.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 1 afternoon updated:

4x4:

avg of 5: 38.95

1. (51.14)
2. 37.11
3. 41.32 
4. (33.68) 
5. 38.42

OH:

avg of 5: 16.26

1. (13.35) B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 F L2 D R' U2 B L2 U2
2. 19.25 R2 F2 R' U2 R B2 F2 R U' L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 R' D' R
3. 13.81 L' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L' F' U B L D L D U2 F'
4. (27.99) F R' B' R D' F2 D2 R B' R2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 R D2 R' D2
5. 15.72 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F L D2 B' R B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U

counting 19 is annoying

FMC:

B2 U' B R' D R2 U' R' F U L' U L F U2 F2 U F U F' U2 F R B U B' U' R' U' R2 Uw' R2 Uw R2 B2 Uw B2 Uw' B2 R' U2 R2 U' R'=44 moves
Bad result, but its the best I could find in 1 hour.

7x7 Finals:

mean of 3: 3:10.17


1. 3:15.65 
2. 3:08.79 
3. 3:06.06 

Clock Finals:

avg of 5: 9.22

1. (10.56) 
2. 8.99 
3. 9.89 
4. 8.77 
5. (8.59) 

MBLD Attempt 1:
Didn't feel like doing a big attempt so just did 5:

3/5 in 17:37.29


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 1 Afternoon results are now closed. 

You may no longer submit 4x4, OH, First FMC, First MBLD attempt, or 7x7 and Clock Final times.

4x4 R1:

All but 4 people that signed up competed. Everyone who posted results except for Dnguyen will be moving on to round 2. 

OH R1:

All but 5 people competed in One Handed. Because of this misprediction, everyone will be competing in round 2!

_________________________________________________

7x7 Podium

*3rd place: Sean Hartman!

2nd place: Stanley Chapel!*

*1st place: Walker Welch!*

*Congrats to all who podiumed!*

Clock Podium

*3rd place: Sean Hartman!*

*2nd Place: Walker Welch!*

*1st place: Stanley Chapel!

Congrats to All who podiumed once again!
*
FMC 2 and 3, Multiblind 2, and All day 2 events are still open.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 12, 2018)

3x3: 15.87

(DNF(15.86)), 15.35, 14.98, (14.41), 17.29

2x2: 5.10

(3.24), (6.54), 5.65, 4.16, 5.50


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 12, 2018)

I know the afternoon events are closed, but will you take mine? I only missed the time by about 20 mins. If not, I understand.

*4x4: *47.236, 47.861, 44.803, (48.329), (41.590) = 46.63 Average
*FMC:*
R' U' F R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 D2 F R' U B' U' L D R' U' F

B2 U' B R' D // 2X2X2 (5/5)
B' R' B R // 2X2X3(4/9)
F' U' F * R' F R2 U2 R' (U) // F2L-1 (8/17)
(U') F ** U F' L F L' F' // AB4C (7/24)

* F R B' R' F' R B R' (Cancels 2)
** R' D R U R' D' R U' (Cancels 2)

Final Solution:
B2 U' B R' D B' R' B R F' U' F2 R B' R' F' R B R2 F R2 U2 R' F R' D R U R' D' R F' L F L' F' 
(36 Moves)

Skeleton was great, insertions were meh.


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 12, 2018)

CuberStache said:


> I know the afternoon events are closed, but will you take mine? I only missed the time by about 20 mins. If not, I understand.
> 
> *4x4: *47.236, 47.861, 44.803, (48.329), (41.590) = 46.63 Average
> *FMC:*
> ...


i understand, i just now saw this so ill give it to you. Just think of it as Nats was running late and you got there just in time even though it was _supposed_ to be over


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 Morning:

Megaminx:

avg of 5: 1:03.16

Time List:
1. 58.28 
2. 1:04.68 
3. (1:06.98) 
4. 1:06.53 
5. (53.41) 

Not the best average, but my 4th(I think) best single.

5x5:

avg of 5: 1:06.94

Time List:
1. 1:11.86 
2. (1:13.71) 
3. (1:02.07) 
4. 1:05.02 
5. 1:03.94 

Not so good average because of the counting 1:11.

6x6:
mean of 3: 2:04.35

Time List:
1. 1:57.37 
2. 2:14.23 
3. 2:01.44 

Could've been quite a bit better if I didn't have so many pauses during edges on the second solve. Edges were 1:02 on the second solve versus 41(really nice) edges on the first and 48 edges on the third. Still not a bad mean.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 Morning Continued:

FMC Attempt 2:

L' F' L' B' D U' L' U2 B U B' U' F U' F2 U' F U F' R' F2 R F2 R' F R' B Rw' F2 Rw B' R' F2 R' F B' U B U'= 39 moves


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon:
*3x3: *(12.85), (10.72), 11.03, 12.37, 11.75 = 11.72
*2x2: *(5.85), 4.39, (2.86), 4.10, 4.45 = 4.31
*Pyra R2: *(3.65), 4.05, 5.16, (8.64+), 4.73 = 4.65
*3bld: *2:15.17[1:16.46]
ill finish 3bld later


----------



## Max Cruz (Jun 13, 2018)

This is the big gay.


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Morning: 
5x5: 1:39.985, 1:36.894, 1:37.635, (1:32.800), (1:43.390) = 1:38.171
6x6: too lazy
Mega: (1:24.089), 1:24.581, 1:28.422, 1:31.696, (1:43.983) = 1:28.233
FMC Attempt 2: 32 


Spoiler



L' F' D U' L' // EO
U' F // ps2x2x2
U' B' U2 B' // ps2x2x3
L2 F U' F' (F B2) // F2L-1
B' U2 B U2 B' U2 B U' // L3C
skeleton: L' F' * D U' L' U' F U' B' U2 B' L2 F U' F' B' U2 B U2 B' U2 B U' B2 F'
*: B' U F' U' B U F U'
final solution: L' F' B' U F' U' B U F U2 D L' U' F U' B' U2 B' L2 F U' F' B' U2 B U2 B' U2 B U' B2 F' (32)
bad scramble+awful time management = terrible result


MBLD attempt 2: too lazy again lol


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon:
3x3 R1: 10.400, 11.170, (7.940), (14.364), 12.020 = 11.197 (trash lol)
2x2 R1: 1.698, (1.804), 1.448, (1.013), 1.306 = 1.484 lol stupid scrambles
3BLD R1: DNF, DNF, 1:43.223
FMC Attempt 3: 23


Spoiler



R' U' L2 F' B2 // 2x2x3 wtf
(U2 R' U) U2 // F2L-1
R B' R B // L5C
skeleton: R' * U' L2 F' B2 U2 R B' R B U' R U2
*: R2 ^ U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U
^: F' D' F U F' D F U'
final solution: R F' D' F U F' D F U2 L2 U R2 U' F' B2 U2 R B' R B U' R U2 (23)


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Morning:
5x5: 1:11.06, (1:05.34), 1:11.23, (1:13.23), 1:08.99= 1:10.43
Mega: 59.82, 54.30, (1:04.23), (51.90), 1:02.87 = 59.00
6x6: 2:31.34, 2:30.50, 2:35.34 = 2:32.39
FMC: 31:


Spoiler



R' F' U2 F R F2 R' F' R F' U L U' R2 U L' U' F D F R2 F' D R' F2 R2 F' L2 U' L' R2 
R' F' U2// 2x2x1
(R2 L U L2)// 2x2x2 plus blocks
(F R2 F2 R D' F R2 F' D' F' & R2 F R' F R F2 R' F') 25 to L3C - cancelled into sune

& R2 U L U' R2 U L' U'

Ill add explanation in a few minutes


----------



## pd159 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning *(updated)
FMC #2: 33 moves 
Solution:


Spoiler



U' R' U2 F' L D2 B2 D' B' D' B D2 F' U R2 U' F D B2 D R B' R' U' B2 U B D L' D' L2 B L'


MBLD #2: DNS because I got a nice 1st result yesterday
*
*


----------



## pd159 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon*
3x3 R1: (7.41), (9.49), 8.98, 9.45, 8.22 = 8.88 average
2x2 R1: (3.74), 3.33, 2.45, (1.41), 2.86 = 2.88 average (lol 4th solve, could have been sub 1 but i rotated)
3BLD R1: DNF (1:16.73), DNF, 1:30.88
Pyraminx R2: 4.09, (3.18), (6.44), 4.17, 4.99 = 4.42 average (1st one could have been a lot better)
FMC #3: 30 moves


Spoiler



U' L2 F' // 2x2x2
switch to inverse
U2 R' U R2 U2 B2 U R // F2L-1
switch to regular
F' U' F U' F' U' F U F' U F // 4th pair + weird WV stuff
B U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B // LL + no AUF
final solution: U' L2 F2 U' F U' F' U' F U F' U F B U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U2 B R' U' B2 U2 R2 U' R U2 (30, cancels a move on the F2)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning
5x5 R1 - (1:19.14), 1:19.01, 1:15.08, (1:09.15), 1:15.54 = 1:16.54
6x6 R1 - 2:07.16, 1:55.25, 1:54.13 = 1:58.85 Average
Megaminx R1 - 1:09.88, 1:08.24, (1:15.13), 1:09.40, (1:06.57) = 1:09.17 Average
FMC Attempt 2 - 27*


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning:*
FMC attempt 2: 32


Spoiler



R U R' U F' U2 F D' R D L' F' U L' D U2 L D2 L2 D L U R2 U L' U' R2 U D' L2 D2 L2

(L D’ L U’ F L D’ R’ D) // F2L-1 -2corners
R U R’ U F’ U2 F // AB7C (lol)

R U R’ U F’ U2 F D’ R D L’ F’ U L’ D # L’

# = U2 L D2 L' $ U2 L D2 L'
$ = L' D L U2 L' % D' L U2
% = L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U



*Day 2 Afternoon:*

3x3
(8.086), (11.216), 9.867, 10.607, 9.263 = 9.91

2x2
(2.940), 2.723, 2.703, (1.795), 2.381 = 2.60

3BLD
1:24.015, DNF, 1:52.06 = 1:24.01

Pyra
(3.861), 4.151, (8.017), 4.113, 4.347 = 4.20


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Morning

5x5
2:04.67, (2:11.75), (1:53.96), 1:59.98, 2:06.81 = 2:03.82

6x6
3:44.62, 4:01.57, 3:56.08 = 3:54.09

Megaminx
1:33.62, (1:45.84), 1:36.97, (1:31.74), 1:43.58 = 1:38.06

3x3 MBLD attempt 2
5/5 in 22:31.52 I only did 5 cubes due to time, but hopefully next time I will be able to do all 11.

FMC Attempt 2 - 44 moves 
Really bad move count, but I was also in a bit of a rush to get it done.


Spoiler: FMC Solution



U2 B2 L2 R' B' R D' R2 D' - 2X2X2 [9/9]
R U' B2 R U' B - 2X2X3 [6/15]
R U R' U' R B' R B - F2L-1 [8/23]
F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F U' - AB4C [11/34]

U2 B2 L2 R' $ B' R D' R2 D' R U' B2 R U' B R U R' U' R B' R B F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' F U'
Insert at $: R' U' R D' R' U R D (Cancels 1 move)

2nd Skeleton - U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' R' U R D B' R D' R2 D' R U' B2 R U' B R U R' U' R B' R B F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U' & F U'

Insert at &: U' B' U F U' B U F' (Cancels 5 moves)

Final Solution - U2 B2 L2 R2 U' R D' R' U R D B' R D' R2 D' R U' B2 R U' B R U R' U' R B' R B F' U2 F R U' R' U2 F' U2 B' U F U' B (44 moves) Awful



I will be adding the rest in a little while, but before it is to late. I have been really sick these last 48 hours, so I apologize for the late times.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Morning

5x5: *1:34.071, (1:20.265), 1:21.169, (1:38.937), 1:24.321 = 1:26.52 Average
*6x6: *2:51.293, 2:54.039, 3:21.731 = 3:02.35 Mean (RIP!)
*Megaminx: *47.627, (47.144), 50.126, 50.653, (56.987) = 49.47 Average (Garbage)
*FMC: *I'm pretty sure this is a DNF, but I couldn't figure out what went wrong.
U' L' ** * B2 R' F' L2 // 2X2X2 (6/6)
B D2 B2 D2 R D2 // 2X2X3 (6/12)
R B R' B' R D' R D // F2L-1(8/20)
R' U R U' R // AB5C (5/25)

* R F2 R' B R F2 R' B' (Cancels 1)
** D' L' D R' D L D' R (Cancels 1)

Final Solution: U' L' D' L' D R' D L D' R2 F2 R' B R F2 R' B R' F' L2 B D2 B2 D2 R D2 R B R' B' R D' R D R' U R U' R (39 moves)


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 13, 2018)

Data people:

I’m out of the house for awhile again, and results aren’t updated. Could one of you catch up on it before results close? Thanks


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Morning Continued:
MBLD Attempt 2:
2/2 in 4:53.75
I didn't feel like doing a big attempt again, so I just went safe on 2 cubes to improve my 3/5 which is 1 point to 2 points.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon:

3x3:

avg of 5: 11.13
1. 11.72+ B' R2 B2 F U2 F L2 F U2 F' U2 R' F' U F' D U2 L2 R B F 
2. (DNF(10.45)) F' U2 D B2 R' B2 U F R' B' L' F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 B 
3. 11.23 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 F' D L2 U2 L2 B2 L F U' R2 D2 
4. 10.45 D2 F' D2 R' U B' D' B' L' D' R L2 F2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' 
5. (9.24) R' D R' D B L2 D' B2 R' L' F R2 U' B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 

Really bad average for me. I average low 9. I messed up a lot.

2x2:

avg of 5: 2.89 
1. (3.65) R' U' F2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' 
2. 3.04 U' R' F2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' 
3. 3.00 U R F2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R 
4. (2.40) R' F' U' F R U R U' R' F' R 
5. 2.63 U' R' F R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F 

Not too bad average, but I messed up a lot. So could've been quite a bit better.

Pyra:

avg of 5: 4.74 
1. (5.31) L R L' B' R L' U' L' l' r' b u' 
2. (3.57) L R' B U' B' L' R' L' l' r 
3. 4.46 L R L B' U R U' L l' b u 
4. 5.07 R B' R' U B' L U' R' l' r b 
5. 4.69 B L' U R' L' R' L' R u'

Also not bad, but messed up a decent amount. Could've been quite a bit better as well.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 13, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Data people:
> 
> I’m out of the house for awhile again, and results aren’t updated. Could one of you catch up on it before results close? Thanks


I think that everything is now entered, but if I missed something please let me know and I will updated it...but I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 13, 2018)

Sorry I know I'm a bit late, but I got up super late today (oops). If you want to not count these it's okay lol

*Day 2 Morning*
5x5: 2:08.50, (2:12.96), 2:09.07, 1:57.40, (1:53.93) = 2:04.99 //oooooooof
6x6: 3:57.47, 4.17.71, 3:28.01 = 3:54.40
Megaminx: 2:18.39, (2:40.77), 2.09.87, 2:12.73, (1:58.20) = 2:13.66

guess who's practicing big cubes this week


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day Two Afternoon
Pyra: *5.235, (3.930), (9.573), 8.026, 4.900 = 6.05 Average 
What the heck was that

*2x2: *(4.698), 4.446, (3.377), 3.545, 3.900 = 3.96 Average
Nice

*3x3: *11.365, 11.701, (9.467), (16.236), 10.871 = 11.312 Average
Nice, but the 9.4 had an N-Perm! It could easily have been an 8 with a different PLL.

I'll do 3BLD and FMC tomorrow


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 13, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Sorry I know I'm a bit late, but I got up super late today (oops). If you want to not count these it's okay lol
> 
> *Day 2 Morning*
> 5x5: 2:08.50, (2:12.96), 2:09.07, 1:57.40, (1:53.93) = 2:04.99 //oooooooof
> ...


Your results are now added.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, just going to ping to let everyone know that Day 2 Morning is now closed. 

I’m away from home again right no, so scrambles for 6 and Mega finals will be posted soon either by me or Braden.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon
3x3
12.20, 11.70, (11.31), (12.51), 12.36 = 12.09

2x2
3.31, 3.50, (2.33), 3.64, (4.77) = 3.48

Pyraminx round 2
5.07, (3.77), (6.21), 5.72, 4.59 = 5.13

3x3 BLD
1:20.53, 1:34.85, DNF(1:24.91) = 1:20.53

FMC Attempt 3
28 Moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



R' U' L2 F' B R B R' U R2 U - F2L-1 [11/11]
R' U' R' B' R B2 U B' R' - AB3C3E [9/20]

1st skeleton - $ R' U' L2 F' B R B R' U R2 U R' U' R' B' R B2 U B' R'
Insert at $ L' U L D2 L' U' L D2
After spending way to long looking for a good insertion I just went with this one because it was really easy to see/do right at the beginning. I am sure that there is a better way/better insertion that cancels some moves, but time is not with me, and I still have to do a 3 edge insertion.

2nd Skeleton - L' U L & D2 L' U' L D2 R' U' L2 F' B R B R' U R2 U R' U' R' B' R B2 U B' R'
Insert at & L' R F2 R' L D2 Cancels 6 moves
Well I guess that the first insertion helped with this one, but I still think that if I had the time I could find a better first insertion then what I have and could have gotten around 25-26 moves or so. But in the end I am happy with this one and it is still a PB by one move.

Final solution - L' U R F2 R' U' L D2 R' U' L2 F' B R B R' U R2 U R' U' R' B' R B2 U B' R' (28 moves)


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 13, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon

3x3: (8.52), (14.73), 8.53, 8.76, 8.99 = 8.76 Average

2x2: 1.90, (2.87), 2.26, (1.42), 2.29 = 2.15 Average*

*3BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:23.46 = 1:23.46 Single*

*Pyraminx Round 2: 4.98, 3.53, (7.32), 3.94, (2.82) = 4.15 Average*

*FMC Attempt 3: 23*


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 13, 2018)

*Scrambles for 6x6 and Megaminx Finals*

*Competitiors:*

*6x6*
@TheDubDubJr
@Sean Hartman
@schapel
@thecubingwizard
@pd159
@WACWCA

*Megaminx*
@CuberStache
@thecubingwizard
@pd159
@WACWCA
@AidanNoogie
@Sean Hartman

*!Only do scrambles for selected event if your name is listed above!

6x6 Scrambles
*
1.
3Rw2 Uw Rw Uw R2 U L2 D2 3Uw B 3Fw2 F R Rw Bw2 B2 F2 Dw Lw2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw' D Fw2 Dw Bw R U D Fw2 R 3Rw Uw2 B2 Uw Lw' Dw2 R2 3Rw U2 R Uw U B2 Bw' L' 3Fw' U2 Uw' 3Uw2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw D R' Bw D U B2 3Fw R Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' B' Dw' Bw 3Uw Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 L Lw' F 
2.
Rw L' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw Rw' 3Uw2 B Fw2 3Uw2 L U2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' B2 3Uw2 Bw' Dw 3Uw R' F' Fw R' F 3Rw F2 Bw Uw Dw' D2 3Uw2 Bw' B R F' Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw L' D2 Uw Bw R' 3Uw R' Uw' B Bw2 R' Bw Dw' Fw2 Dw F' B' U2 3Rw' Uw 3Fw' Uw D U' 3Rw2 B L' Uw R' 3Rw2 F Fw2 B2 L' Lw' F' U D' R' 
3.
D' 3Fw Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw 3Rw2 D2 Bw2 R2 3Rw2 3Fw Uw Fw' Bw2 Rw Lw Fw2 R 3Rw Dw' F 3Rw2 3Uw' R' B' Uw U2 Bw' U B2 Uw R2 B2 3Uw' Fw F' R2 L2 B Uw' R Bw 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw2 L D 3Uw Dw2 B 3Uw2 Dw R L Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw L' 3Uw Dw L D' F' Rw2 Dw D' Uw' Bw2 F' 3Rw F B 3Uw Lw'

*If extras are needed, DM me.

Megaminx Scrambles
*
1. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

2. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

4. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

5. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*If extras are needed, DM me*

Once completed, submit these results just as you would normally, with the title
"*Day Two Afternoon Finals*"

*!Results for 6x6 and Megaminx Finals are needed by Thursday, June 14 at 2PM EDT!*
Good luck!


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 2 afternoon:
2x2: 1.42, 1.44, (1.71), (0.93), 1.42 = 1.43
3x3: 9.91, 9.86, (8.60), (13.82), 10.44 = 10.07, just embarrassing
Pyra r2: 5.90, 4.71, (7.12), 6.22, (4.63) = 5.61
FMC: 23!
29, 31, 23 = 27.67 mean 


Spoiler



R F’ D’ F U F’ D F U2 L2 U R2 U’ F’ B2 U2 R B’ R B U’ R U2
R’ U’ L2 F’ B2 // 2x2x3
(U2 R’ U) // psuedo f2l-1
U2 R B’ R B // 13 to 5c!

Skeleton: R’ & U’ L2 F’ B2 U2 R B’ R B U’ R U2

R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U // cancels 5

3c Skeleton : R * U’ L2 U R2 U’ F’ B2 U2 R B’ R B U’ R U2

F' D' F U F' D F U'// only cancels 1 

R F’ D’ F U F’ D F U2 L2 U R2 U’ F’ B2 U2 R B’ R B U’ R U2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 2 afternoon:

3x3:
13.89, (12.67), 15.40, 13.00, (15.76) = 14.09
2x2:
4.77, 4.26, (2.92), 4.31, (6.11+) = 4.44
BLD:
DNF, 2:38.87, DNF = 2:38.87
Pyra finals:
(4.91), 9.63, 7.61, 6.51, (23.46) = 7.91
pop
FMC:


Spoiler



X2 Y F’ D’ U2 B2 U’ B Rw’ U R’ U2 R’ U2 R2 U2 F’ U’ F U Rw U’ M2 U’ F2 M’ F2 M


X2 Y F’ D’ U2 B2 U’ B// first block


Rw’ U R’ U2 R’ U2 R2 U2 F’ U’ F U Rw// second block + cmll cancellation


U’ M2 U’ F2 M’ F2 M// lse


29 Moves PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FIRST SUB 40


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 14, 2018)

6x6 and mega finals
6x6: 2:19.95, 2:27.54, 2:36.87 = 2:28.12
Mega: (1:09.67), 1:05.23, 1:03.95, (58.20), 1:00.72 = 1:03.28


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 2 afternoon:
*3bld: *2:15.17, DNF, DNF = 2:15.17


----------



## pd159 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Day Two Afternoon Finals*
6x6 Finals: 2:19.60, 2:18.74, 1:54.41 = 2:07.58 (lol my red m is so bad)
Megaminx Finals: (1:01.73), 55.28, (48.51), 54.74, 57.17 = 55.72 average (awful)


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 14, 2018)

Reminder that Day 2 Afternoon closes at 2 PM EDT. I will most likely post scrambles today.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm gonna have to scratch on 3BLD.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 14, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon

3x3 *7.90, 11.13, 11.15, 12.95, 9.79 = 10.66
*
2x2 *4.04, 3.61, 2.40, 2.88, 3.07 = 3.19

*Pyraminx Round 2
*
6.44, 4.02, 7.39, 6.59, 5.45 = 6.16


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 14, 2018)

BradenTheMagician said:


> *Scrambles for 6x6 and Megaminx Finals*
> 
> *Competitiors:*
> 
> ...



Just making sure as don't want to post them late, but the 6x6 and megaminx finals aren't due until tomorrow(6/15/18) at 2 PM EDT? It doesn't show anything due tomorrow on the schedule, so I wasn't sure if this was a mistake or if it was changed.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sean Hartman said:


> Just making sure as don't want to post them late, but the 6x6 and megaminx finals aren't due until tomorrow(6/15/18) at 2 PM EDT? It doesn't show anything due tomorrow on the schedule, so I wasn't sure if this was a mistake or if it was changed.



Nope, that seems to be a mistake, it’s due today. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 14, 2018)

*Megaminx Finals
*
59.84, 1:05.72, 56.01, 56.12, 51.89 = 57.32


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon
*
(I did a previous post for this with 3x3 and 2x2 times earlier, but I'll put my 3BLD times here.)

*3BLD R1: *4:08.53, DNF (exceeded time limit, 5e2c), DNF (forgot memo) = *4:08.53

*


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 14, 2018)

Day 2 Afternoon Continued:

FMC Attempt 3:

R' U R2 B F2 L2 D2 R' F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' B U' B' R U R' U2 R2 U' R= 35 moves

3 BLD:

mean of 3: 1:30.34

1. 1:16.38 
2. 1:23.76 
3. 1:50.87 

The first one had not so good exec, so could've definitely been sub 1:10. The last one had a long pause trying to remember two letter pairs in corners, but I was able to eventually remember them. Memo was actually like 7 seconds faster than the second one on the last one. I was able to get a successful mo3 which is cool because I don't get those too often when not going safe.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 14, 2018)

*Day 2 Afternoon
2x2:* 2.92, (3.70), (2.47), 2.81, 2.83 = *2.85
3x3: *(8.23), 8.81, (12.55), 11.06, 9.72 = *9.86
Pyra R2: *(13.87), 5.65, 8.22, 10.77, (5.33) = *8.21
*


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 14, 2018)

*Day Two Afternoon
Mega: *(51.137), 44.038, 44.647, 46.769, (40.155) = 45.151 Average
Nice!
*3BLD: *DNF, DNF, 3:24.966 = 3:24.966 
1. Forgot flipped edge 2. Off by like 8 edges, I think I did a cube rotation wrong during edges. Success was really bad 
*FMC: *Too lazy


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 14, 2018)

@Sean Hartman thank you for pointing that out, my apologies. For 6 and mega finals, @weatherman223 and I will be lenient when it comes to people submitting results


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jun 14, 2018)

Day Two Afternoon Finals:

6x6:

mean of 3: 2:03.91

Time List:
1. 2:10.89 3Rw2 Uw Rw Uw R2 U L2 D2 3Uw B 3Fw2 F R Rw Bw2 B2 F2 Dw Lw2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw' D Fw2 Dw Bw R U D Fw2 R 3Rw Uw2 B2 Uw Lw' Dw2 R2 3Rw U2 R Uw U B2 Bw' L' 3Fw' U2 Uw' 3Uw2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw D R' Bw D U B2 3Fw R Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 Uw 3Fw2 3Uw2 Dw' B' Dw' Bw 3Uw Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 L Lw' F 
2. 2:01.86 Rw L' Dw2 F' Lw' Bw Rw' 3Uw2 B Fw2 3Uw2 L U2 3Fw' Bw2 Uw' B2 3Uw2 Bw' Dw 3Uw R' F' Fw R' F 3Rw F2 Bw Uw Dw' D2 3Uw2 Bw' B R F' Fw' 3Uw2 3Rw' Fw L' D2 Uw Bw R' 3Uw R' Uw' B Bw2 R' Bw Dw' Fw2 Dw F' B' U2 3Rw' Uw 3Fw' Uw D U' 3Rw2 B L' Uw R' 3Rw2 F Fw2 B2 L' Lw' F' U D' R' 
3. 1:58.97 D' 3Fw Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw 3Rw2 D2 Bw2 R2 3Rw2 3Fw Uw Fw' Bw2 Rw Lw Fw2 R 3Rw Dw' F 3Rw2 3Uw' R' B' Uw U2 Bw' U B2 Uw R2 B2 3Uw' Fw F' R2 L2 B Uw' R Bw 3Uw' Lw2 3Uw2 L D 3Uw Dw2 B 3Uw2 Dw R L Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' B2 L2 Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw L' 3Uw Dw L D' F' Rw2 Dw D' Uw' Bw2 F' 3Rw F B 3Uw Lw'

Pretty nice mean, however the second solve could've been a lot better because the f8e were so lucky. But, I had too many hesitations ad accidentally built 9 edges. Could've possibly been my first sub 40 edges(that I know of) and been a low 1:50s solve. 

Megaminx:

avg of 5: 1:01.14

1. 1:00.85 
2. (1:00.13) 
3. 1:00.46 
4. (1:03.51) 
5. 1:02.12 

Not bad average, although there were no sub 1s. It was very consistent though.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 14, 2018)

DAY 2 AFTERNOON IS NOW CLOSED!!!

This means that only Round 2 Scrambles will be open.

PLEASE CHECK THE SPREADSHEET TO KNOW WHAT SECOND ROUNDS YOU MADE. CLICK ON THE EVENTS YOU DID, AND IF YOU ARE HIGHLIGHTED, YOU MOVED ON.



2x2 R2

3X3 R2

4X4 R2

5X5 R2

OH R2

Skewb R2

Square-1 R2

Pyraminx R3


Lets Start with Pyraminx Round 3.


1. B U' R' L U' B L U' L B' R' l' r b' 


2. B' U B' R L B' R' L U' L' B' u' l 


3. R' B R L' R' U' L R' U' B U r' b 


4. L' R B' U L' U' R' B U' B' R' l b 


5. B' L' B L R' U B' R' B R U u l r 


2x2 R2


1. U' R F R2 U2 R' U' R' F' U2 F 


2. U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F U2 R2 


3. U R' U R2 U' F' U2 F U2 R2 U' 


4. U' R F' R2 F' R U' R U' R2 U' 


5. R F' U R' F U' F U2 R' F R


3x3 R2


1. R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 F' R' D' L U L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L' 


2. R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B' D2 F D' F U2 L' D2 L2 F D' 


3. U' D R D B R U' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R F2 L D2 L' D2 


4. D2 F' D2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 B' D' B' U2 F2 D2 B L D2 R B2 


5. D L2 D F L' U F' U' B' U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2


4x4 R2


1. L' F2 U2 L D2 L' D2 R' B2 L D' R B L U L2 U D2 L' U Rw2 Uw2 D Fw2 F D' U' Fw2 D' B' D' U Rw' B Uw2 L' F Fw' R Uw L F Rw2 D2 U' 


2. D2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B2 R' U' R' B2 L' F R' B' U' B' U' Uw2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 B' D U L2 Rw' Uw2 L F2 R F Uw' Rw B2 L' Uw2 B' Rw' R 


3. B2 U F L' B2 R' B2 F'  U F D F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U R F2 R2 L Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 L U' L2 Rw Uw2 U' L Fw Rw D' F2 


4. B' U2 F2 R2 B U L R2 F' R' U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B U2 F D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 B2 L2 D' B Rw D2 B' Rw Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw' U' Rw2 L' Fw Rw2 


5. R U' B' L B2 F2 U R2 F' U' B2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2 D2 L' Rw2 F Uw2 L D2 R' U2 B' Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 F' Uw L2 D2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' D2 Fw' U B' D


5x5 R2


1. Fw R Uw' Bw D Lw2 D2 Uw B U' Bw' L Rw2 Bw2 F L2 Lw' R D' U' L Dw' F2 Bw2 D L' U Uw2 R Uw2 R Lw Dw2 U Bw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' D F2 Rw B D' Lw2 Bw' L' Dw F Rw' R' Dw Rw' Lw Dw2 L B' R' F U Rw' 


2. Bw D Dw R2 F Dw' R' Rw U Dw2 Uw B' Rw R Dw F Dw' U' B2 Fw' U2 Bw Rw Lw' Fw U' F U' Rw' D' R' D' Dw2 R' Rw2 Dw Rw Lw B2 D' R F' Uw Bw' U2 Dw2 F2 U2 Lw L Bw2 Lw2 Fw' B' L2 Lw' R U2 Bw Lw' 


3. D Bw2 L2 U D R' Fw2 D' Dw2 U2 Fw F2 Uw2 U' Lw' Rw' L2 Uw L D' Uw L2 Lw2 B' Dw' F2 B D Bw2 Dw' Lw' B' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw' R Fw2 Bw2 F Uw B Dw2 U2 D F Rw2 Dw' B' Bw' Dw2 Uw' L' Dw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 D Fw' 


4. R' U2 L' Bw Fw B2 Uw Dw2 Fw' D' B R Bw2 R' D2 Lw L' U2 B D Fw B2 Uw Rw Bw Dw2 B' D' U Bw' U' R' Bw' F2 D U' F2 B' Uw' F D L2 Rw2 U2 D' B' L2 Lw' D' Dw2 Uw Lw2 Fw' Uw Bw' R' Fw Rw2 Fw L' 


5. Rw Fw' Bw Rw L' F Uw B2 Rw R2 B2 D2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw L Lw Fw' Lw' F2 D Rw Fw2 U D R2 Bw2 Uw2 B' D U2 R' B' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw' F2 D' B' Uw Bw Lw2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Lw' R' U D Bw2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' Uw2 D' Fw'


OH R2


1. R' B2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 D2 F L2 B L D' U' F L' F2 R B 


2. B R' U' R' D B' U R2 L' B' D' L2 U2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 


3. B2 R2 F U2 F R2 B D2 L2 F U2 R' U' B' D2 L' R2 B R' U' F2 


4. B U2 F D2 F D2 F D2 L' D B R B2 R' D2 L U2 B U 


5. B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D' U2 B' F2 U' B F R2 F U


Skewb R2


1. L U L U' B U' L' B' U L' R'


2. U L R' B' R U' B U L' R U' 


3. U L U L' U B R' B L' B' U 


4. L B L B' L' B' U' B' L U' B 


5. L B U R B' R' B' R L' R B'


Square 1 R2


1. (0,-4) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,-3) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (2,-4) 


2. (-5,-3) / (0,6) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (5,-2) / (-2,0) / (2,-2) / (2,0) 


3. (-2,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-2) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,-5) / (0,-3) / 


4. (1,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-3) / (6,-2) / (-3,-2) 


5. (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,-5) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-3) / (5,-2) / (0,-1) / (-5,-4) / (6,0


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 14, 2018)

*Pyra R3: *6.93, (4.07), (7.26), 5.54, 5.76 = 6.08 oof


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 14, 2018)

Since I apparently made 2x2 and 3x3 R2 somehow:

*2x2 R2: *(9.41), 10.36, (24.64(messed up)), 11.11, 11.23 = *10.90

3x3 R2: *22.97, 21.69, (18.94), 21.09, (23.94) = *21.92*


----------



## pd159 (Jun 14, 2018)

Is there a mistake with the amount of people who made 3bld finals? Only 7 doesnt make sense to me


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 14, 2018)

pd159 said:


> Is there a mistake with the amount of people who made 3bld finals? Only 7 doesnt make sense to me


(a) At the moment only the top 6 in 3x3 BLD make it to the next round, and (b) I do not think that there is any mistake. All of the other finals had/have the top 6 making it so I do not think that it should/will be changed for 3x3 BLD. Also, only 14 people competed in 3x3 BLD, where as like in 7x7 and Clock 17 and 18 and yet only 6 people advanced. 
I will confirm this with @weatherman223 to make sure that I am not missing something myself, but at the moment the top 6 in 3x3 BLD advance.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry for being a little late. Hopefully these results can still be accepted.
Day 2 Afternoon Finals

Mega
56.873, (50.998), 58.422, (1:00.915), 58.052 = 57.78

6x6
2:22.337, 2:11.062, 2:03.317 = 2:12.23


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 14, 2018)

Round 2 Pyraminx
4.69, 4.72, (5.96), (3.24), 4.50 = 4.64

Skewb Round 2
4.73, (6.85), 5.02, 5.69, (3.21) = 5.15

2x2 Round 2
3.47, (2.74), (4.32), 3.80, 3.91 = 3.73

3x3 Round 2
(13.04), 10.00, 12.05, (9.70), 12.27 = 11.44

3x3 OH Round 2
(22.37), (25.13), 23.77, 23.93, 24.61 = 24.10

4x4 Round 2 First sub 1:00 Ao5 using Yau
1:03.52, (50.31), 51.05, (1:07.25), 1:01.77 = 58.78

Square 1 Round 2
25.09, (19.13), 25.34, 21.67, (28.57) = 24.03


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 15, 2018)

Pyraminx r3: 5.49 avg = 5.65, 6.05, 4.77, (6.46), (3.49)
eh
2x2 r2: 4.83 avg = 4.61, 4.93, (2.84), 4.94, (5.72)
bad
3x3 r2: 12.43 avg = 11.85, (14.37), (10.24), 13.43, 12.02
eh
4x4 r2: 49.58 avg = 52.88, 48.97, (46.62), (55.74), 46.90)
can't complain
3x3OH r2: 19.31 avg = 19.27, 19.48, (23.14), (16.41), 19.19
pretty good
Skewb r2: 5.88 avg = 5.48, (7.56), (5.06), 5.92, 6.24
not bad
Sq-1 r2: 18.52 avg = (13.92), 18.79, 18.03, 18.74, (20.01)
pretty good


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 15, 2018)

*6x6 Finals: 2:07.24, 1:53.25, 2:05.90 = 2:02.13 Average*


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 15, 2018)

*Day 3 Morning

3x3 Round 2: 10.24, (12.51), 9.05, 10.43, (9.01) = 9.91 Average

2x2 Round 2: (1.81), 1.95, 2.01, (4.63), 1.93 = 1.96 Average
*
4X4 R2

5X5 R2
*
OH Round 2 - 19.06, (21.39), (14.18), 15.19, 17.90 = 17.38 Average

Skewb Round 2 - 3.46, 3.71, (1.89), 3.80, (4.29) = 3.66 Average

Square-1 Round 2 - 16.53, (21.61), (16.34), 16.85, 17.78 = 17.05 Average

Pyraminx Round 3 - (5.57), (3.63), 4.48, 5.18, 4.33 = 4.66 Average*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2018)

Day 3 morning (round 2) (ridiculous that I'm in any of these - I'm so bad at them all)

2x2x2: 10.48, 7.12, (6.22), (15.31), 7.65 = *8.42*
3x3x3: (16.84), 20.48, (25.83), 22.12, 23.89 = *22.16*
3x3x3 OH: 43.49, (32.40), (1:03.27), 55.98, 34.02 = *44.50*
Skewb: (8.67), (27.37), 13.41, 10.37, 9.29 = *11.02*


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 15, 2018)

Cube shepherds reasoning is confirmed. I am really really busy this week so I will try to get stuff in soon


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 15, 2018)

*Day 3 Morning*
2x2 R2: (3.74), 2.89, 3.61, (2.72), 3.51 = *3.34* //bad but no really horrible solves
OH R2: 21.46, 21.27, (12.29), 19.65, (21.95) = *20.79 *//PB single
Skewb R2: 9.05, (9.82), (5.95), 6.00, 6.60 = *7.22* //good (for me lol)
4x4 R2: (59.57), 55.15, 56.11, (50.05), 53.75 = *55.00* //rip
3x3 R2: 10.23, (11.64), 9.45, (9.17), 9.93 = *9.87 *//bad


----------



## Cale S (Jun 16, 2018)

*Pyraminx R3: 5.96 avg *= 5.89, 5.80, 8.11, 6.20, 5.62
*2x2 R2: 3.86 avg* = 3.81, 2.41, 4.17, 7.21, 3.61
*4x4 R2: 44.70 avg* = 45.04, 46.68, 43.78, 45.29, 40.90
*3x3 R2: 10.56 avg* = 8.46, 10.87, 9.62, 13.76, 11.19
*skewb R2: 2.49 avg* = 2.94, 2.22, 1.46, 2.30, 3.46
*Square-1 R2: 12.26 avg* = 10.95, 12.47, 12.98, 15.73, 11.33
*OH R2: 22.92 avg *= 23.90, 20.95, 25.94, 20.76, 23.92


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 16, 2018)

2x2 R2: 1.674, (1.298), 2.422, (3.923), 2.147 = 2.081
3x3 R2: (16.552), 9.671, 9.198, 10.637, (8.704) = 9.835
4x4 R2: 42.226, 44.495, 41.780, (55.736), (36.494) = 42.834
5x5 R2: messed up first 2 solves badly and gave up
OH R2: (17.727), (25.513), 18.949, 18.329, 18.733 = 18.670
Skewb R2: 3.435, (4.233), (1.591), 2.990, 3.597 = 3.341
Square 1 R2: 8.328, 7.360, (10.287), (6.420), 8.660 = 8.116


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 16, 2018)

Remember everyone, round 2s are due tomorrow!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 16, 2018)

Pyra R3:
(8.52), 7.05, 6.20, 6.93, (5.85) = 6.72
2x2 R2:
4.66,( 3.59), 4.73, 5.32, (5.68) = 4.90
Plus two on solve 5 noooooooooooooo so bad
3x3 R2:
(12.09), 15.56, (16.64), 13.14, 16.23, = 14.97
BAD
4x4 R2:
(1:07.81), (54.58), 56.77, 1:00.43, 1:04.911 = 1:00.70
Rip sub 1 average
5x5:
1:50.53, 1:51.17, 1:45.26, (1:36.79), (2:02.94) = 1:48.98
Skewb R2:
6.15, (6.56), (3.32), 6.23, 5.24 = 5.87
Sq 1 R2:
(21.xx) DNF, (19.28), 23.24, 26.53, 24.28 = 24.68
DNF was because I reset the timer before inserting my time
Oh R2:
37.16, (30.02) DNF, (32.50), 32.57, 35.16 = 34.96
M slice off


----------



## George Pelham (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi sorry for the inconvenience schools been really tough this month so i I think I have to withdraw


----------



## pd159 (Jun 16, 2018)

*Day 3 Morning*
Pyra R3: 4.24, 3.87, (6.93), 5.92, (3.15) = 4.68 average
2x2 R2: 2.31, (2.03), 2.76, (9.20), 2.05 = 2.37 average
3x3 R2: 8.54, (6.72), (9.44), 9.09, 9.29 = 8.97 average
4x4 R2: 32.69, 30.95, (35.17), 35.10, (30.12) = 32.91 average
5x5 R2: (1:17.79), 1:08.22, (1:03.02), 1:03.59, 1:06.82 = 1:06.21 average
OH R2: 18.21, 18.81, (17.09), (19.41), 19.22 = 18.75 average
Skewb R2: 4.02, (5.89), (2.02), 3.83, 4.26 = 4.04 average
Square-1 R2: (10.33), 14.15, (16.11), 10.45, 13.11 = 12.57 average


----------



## pd159 (Jun 16, 2018)

also you didn't add the tag in the live results page that chris chi got sub-NAR on sq1 lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 16, 2018)

pd159 said:


> also you didn't add the tag in the live results page that chris chi got sub-NAR on sq1 lol


Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 16, 2018)

Skewb R2: (7.04), 6.55, (4.59), 6.65, 5.66 = 6.29

2x2 R2: (4.43), 4.97, 4.51, (5.94), 4.61 = 4.7

OH R2: 24.27, 30.63, 30.73, (24.15), (32.28) = 28.54

3x3 R2: 16.37, (18.51), (13.62), 16.88, 14.57 = 15.94

4x4 R2: 1:05.71, 1:09.51, (1:09.89), (59.54), 1:04.97 = 1:06.73


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 16, 2018)

Nats sim results for Day 3
Morning will close later tonight. You still have about 1-2 hours to get results in.

Edit: Day 3 Morning, not Day 2. Whoops!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Nats sim results for Day 2 Morning will close later tonight. You still have about 1-2 hours to get results in.


Isn't that day *3* morning?


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 17, 2018)

@Mike Hughey yes sorry


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 17, 2018)

*Day 3 Morning

3x3 R2 *10.13, 9.72, 10.71, 11.88, 13.22 = 10.91
*
2x2 R2 *8.11, 2.57, 4.39, 6.36, 2.48 = 4.44
*
4x4 R2 *43.40, 45.10, 50.16, 41.37, 44.59 = 44.36
*
5x5 R2 *1:20.27, 1:24.02, 1:25.26, 1:21.10, 1:26.32 = 1:23.46
*
Skewb R2 *4.90, 9.53, 4.27, 4.96, 4.96 = 4.94
*
Pyraminx R3 *7.71, 8.80, 6.34, 3.98, 5.68 = 6.58
*
OH R2 *DNF, 18.85, 17.81, 24.72, 26.39 = 23.32
*
Square-1 R2 *16.00, 18.26, 21.01, 15.48, 20.21 = 18.16


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 17, 2018)

Day 2 Morning finally passes.

All final round scrambles will now be posted except for 2x2, 3x3, and Skewb. We have to do Round 3s for these, due *tomorrow. *

*5x5 WILL NOT BE HELD DUE TO A LACK OF COMPETITORS*


3x3 R3


1. B2 F2 L D2 U2 L B2 L' F2 R U R' U' B F R' F U L U 


2. D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D U B2 L F2 U' B L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 B 


3. B2 L2 B F2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R D B' D' R D' U2 R2 U' 


4. U2 F D2 B F U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U L' F L B' U2 L 


5. R' D B' R2 F U' L' B2 D2 B' R' D2 L2 U2 B U2 F U2 B2


2x2 R3


1. R' U2 R U2 R' F' R2 F2 U' F R 


2. U' R F' U' R' F R U' R' U2 R2 


3. R' F2 U2 R U' R' U F R U' R 


4. R' F' R U R' F2 U' F R2 F' U' 


5. U' R U R' F' R U2 R' U F R


Skewb R3


1. L U B R L' R' B L R' L' B


2. R B L U L' U' L' R B R L' 


3. U R U R U B' U' B U' R U' 


4. U B R' U R L R B' R B' R' 


5. B R B L B U R' B' L' U' B'


*Now for the finals, Due monday! If you are in the top 6 on the spreadsheet for the events below, please do these scrambles and submit by monday.*


1. D2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' U B D2 R' B2 D' L D' U' B Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F D' L2 F2 D B U F Rw U' Rw2 F' Rw Fw' R2 Fw U Rw F B' 


2. U2 F D2 R2 L2 B' F2 L2 F R2 D2 R D U' F' R2 F2 R U' B2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 F Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 D2 F Uw R2 B' L' Rw' D' Fw Uw' U Fw L' 


3. B2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F' D2 F' D U F L D2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 U L B2 R' D Fw2 D' F2 L' D' Fw U2 B R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 B2 Uw R' L' 


4. D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D' F' L' F2 D' F R D2 F2 R B Rw2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Fw2 F' R' B' F Uw' F Uw2 U2 F2 U' B2 Rw' Fw' L' Uw' L U2 


5. D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' L F2 L2 U F' R' F' R' D L F Uw2 R' B Uw2 R' F Uw2 L' F U2 L2 D2 B' Uw R F Uw2 U Rw' U F2 Rw Fw' D L B2



3BLD Finals


1. B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' R B' L F U' F' L2 U2 R U Fw Uw 


2. L D2 L F2 U2 L D2 F2 D2 L' U L' F2 U' R' D' R B L' B2 Rw' 


3. B R2 B D2 L2 R2 B U2 L' F' L U2 B2 R' U2 B U R2 F2 Rw' Uw'


One Handed Finals.

1. R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L R2 B' D2 R D' R2 B' D B L D' U' 


2. D' F' U' D2 B' D2 L' B' R' D' R' U L2 D' R2 U' D2 F2 D' B2 


3. L2 F U F' B' R' D' L' D' B' D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 


4. B D' R2 U' B2 R U F' B2 D B' L2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 F2 R2 


5. R2 D L B2 L D' L B L2 D R2 U2 R2 L' B2 L F2


Pyraminx FInals


1. R' L' B L R' B L B U' L' U' u 


2. B' L' B' L' R U' B U' L' R' U' u l' 


3. R B R U' L' R' L R L' B' R u' r' b 


4. U' R' B U' B' L' R' B' R' L' R' l r b 


5. L' B U' R B U' R' U' L' B U' u b'


Square 1 Finals


1. (0,-4) / (-3,0) / (-2,1) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-2) / (0,-3) / (-2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (6,-2) 


2. (4,-3) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / 


3. (0,5) / (3,-3) / (1,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-5) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (2,0) / (5,-3) 


4. (1,-3) / (-4,2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-1) / (6,-3) / (1,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-4) / (3,-2) 


5. (-2,0) / (3,3) / (5,-4) / (-2,-5) / (-3,0) / (6,-4) / (0,-3) / (5,-2) / (2,-2) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (2,0)


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 17, 2018)

3x3r3:13.84, (14.37), 11.91, (11.40), 13.219 = 12.991.

2x2r3: (2.96), (4.99), 4.44, 4.61, 3.32 = 4.12.

Skewbr3: 6.17, (9.52), (4.38), 4.95, 7.25 = 6.12.

4x4 Finals: (59.18), (52.22), 53.05, 56.193, 55.22 = 54.82.

OH Finals: (26.16), 19.77, (19.49), 19.92, 23.12 = 20.94.

Pyraminx Finals: 5.00, 5.36, (3.32), 4.45, (5.93) = 4.93.

Sq-1 Finals: 21.68, 19.36, (21.69), 16.17, (15.52) = 19.07.


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 17, 2018)

3x3 R3: (8.436), 9.608, 10.839, 9.443, (11.289) = 9.963
2x2 R3: 1.599, 1.768, (2.308), 1.608, (1.506) = 1.658
Skewb R3: 3.574, (3.887), (2.344), 3.326, 2.754 = 3.218
4x4 Finals: 43.519, (52.299), 40.086, 44.943, (36.686) = 42.849
3BLD Finals: DNF, DNF, DNF
One Handed Finals: 19.204, (16.577), 21.082, (26.344), 17.990 = 19.425
Square 1 Finals: 9.574, 8.688, (10.290), (6.266), 9.924 = 9.395


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok, how did I even make 3x3 and 2x2 R3? Like R2 was probably due to people not competing, but R3? 

*2x2 R3: *9.52, 10.69, 9.57, (11.03), (7.67) = *9.93

3x3 R3: *(25.75), (19.41), 20.18, 21.35, 24.37 = *21.97* (counting 24 oof)


----------



## pd159 (Jun 17, 2018)

3x3 R3: (8.18), 9.37, 9.05, 8.86, (10.36) = 9.09 average
2x2 R3: 2.54, 3.03, (3.30), 2.63, (1.80) = 2.73 average
Skewb R3: 4.21, (1.92), 2.45, 3.03, (4.44) = 3.23 average
4x4 Finals: (38.61), (27.07), 32.17, 28.89, 35.20 = 32.08 average
One Handed Finals: 21.45, 20.02, 18.60, 17.87, (17.25) = 18.83 average
Pyraminx Finals: (5.37), (5.38), 4.13, 4.44, 4.74 = 4.37 average
Square 1 Finals: 14.08, (17.79), 15.92, 12.79, (12.24) = 14.26 average


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 17, 2018)

2x2 Round 3
(1.51), 3.91, 2.96, (4.38), 2.21 = 3.03

Skewb R3
(3.22), (5.79), 5.60, 4.65, 4.71 = 4.99 That went pretty well.

3x3 Round 3
(13.82), 13.41, (10.73), 12.84, 12.58 = 12.94

Pyraminx Finals
5.93, (7.46), (3.05), 5.56, 4.64 = 5.38

4x4 Finals
(1:11.55), 1:00.03, 1:02.51, (58.50), 1:00.45 = 1:01.00

3x3 BLD Finals
1:34.46, 1:17.01, (DNF(1:24.95)) = 1:17.01


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2018)

Day 3 Afternoon First Half
3x3 R3: 10.54, 9.36, 9.88, (8.46), (11.26) = *9.93* //rip again
2x2 R3: 2.88, 2.81, (2.47), 2.65, (3.02) = *2.78* //kinda good
Skewb R3: 5.77, (9.79), (5.68), 9.55, 9.72 = *8.35 *//whatever


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2018)

Day 3 Afternoon first half:

3x3x3: 23.73, 22.01, (17.89), (24.45), 19.09 = *21.61*
2x2x2: (7.86), (17.17), 8.60, 8.20, 10.25 = *9.02*
Skewb: (12.15), 18.13, 13.12, 12.76, (27.16) = *14.67*

Wow, that was embarrassing (especially skewb). I almost missed this because I figured I wouldn't be in any of these. Clearly I don't belong. 

(Edit: Felt so bad about skewb that I ran another 5 and got a 9.00 average. I have no idea how I got such an awful result here.)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 17, 2018)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> DNF, DNF, DNF


Just FYI (but not that it matters anymore), but you so you are aware, you did not make it to the 3x3 BLD finals.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 17, 2018)

*3x3 R3 *12.23, 12.90, 13.60, 10.33, 12.61 = 12.58
*
2x2 R3 *3.72, 3.52, 8.33, 4.94, 2.99 = 4.06
*
Skewb R3 *5.66, 6.73, 4.07, 9.81, 6.89 = 6.43


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 17, 2018)

*Square 1 Final *21.01, 22.52, 18.82, 15.58, 20.64 = 20.16


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Day 3 Afternoon First Half
> 3x3 R3: 10.54, 9.36, 9.88, (8.46), (11.26) = *9.93* //rip again
> 2x2 R3: 2.88, 2.81, (2.47), 2.65, (3.02) = *2.78* //kinda good
> Skewb R3: 5.77, (9.79), (5.68), 9.55, 9.72 = *8.35 *//whatever


Quoting this to make sure data people see 2x2 and Skewb which I added later.

*Day 3 Afternoon Second Half*
OH Final: 23.88, 22.95, 21.54, (18.19), (26.07) = *22.79* //not good
4x4 Final: 58.99, 53.13, (50.00), 53.90, (1:00.72) = *55.34 *//sad!


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 17, 2018)

3x3 R3: (13.03), 13.74, 15.93, (16.66), 14.18 = 14.62

2x2 R3

Skewb R3

(coming soon)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 17, 2018)

Skewb, 2x2, and 3x3 Round 3
Skewb:
5.58, (6.62), 5.33, (4.71), 5.97 = 5.62
2x2:
6.16+, (2.75), 4.58, (8.21), 5.42 = 5.38
SUPER BAD IDK WHY NO CHANCE AT FINALS ((((((
3x3:
(13.12), 15.01, (16.14), 13.95, 13.85, = 14.27


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 18, 2018)

*!Last Scrambles for Nats Sim!

Only do if you were top 6 in the Following events:
*
3x3
2x2
Skewb

*To see placement, check the "CubeComps Sim": * https://goo.gl/CRxPNd

*Scrambles

Skewb:
*
1. R' B' U' B' L B L' R' U

2. L B U R' B' R' U R

3. B' U' L' R' U' L' R' B L

4. U B R' B' U L' R L'

5. B R B' L' U' R' B' L U

*2x2:
*
1. F' U F' U F U R2 F2 U

2. U F' R' F2 U R2 U' R2 U

3. F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' R

4. F' U2 R' F' R' U2 R2 F' U'

5. U R2 F2 U F' U F2 R' U

*3x3: 
*
1. F' R2 B2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 D L' U R D' R' F2 U' B

2. R F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F R' D L2 B F' U2 L R

3. L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' L U' R' U B' R B D B'

4. R U R' D' B' L F D B' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U

5. L F2 D' U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 R B' U B' F D2 R2 B2 R2

*Please Submit Results By June 18th, 2018 at 11:59pm EDT
*
Podiums will be announced shortly after.
Thank you!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 18, 2018)

is it too late to sign up?

probably


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> is it too late to sign up?
> 
> probably


Yep! Most of the finals are done with and the rest are tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2018)

3x3x3 BLD finals: 2:09.94 [1:02], 1:41.64 [0:53], 2:06.05 [1:01.09] = *1:41.64*

So disappointing.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 18, 2018)

Skewb finals:
(7.02), 4.61, 5.64, 4.36, (3.94), = 4.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Skewb Finals
(6.62), (3.56), 5.73, 5.58, 3.84 = 5.05

2x2 Finals
3.49, (2.12), (4.24), 2.59, 3.52 = 3.20

3x3 Finals
13.01, 12.62, (11.25), 13.07, (13.41) = 12.90


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

2x2 Finals: 2.31, 1.57, 2.64, (0.36), (3.86) = *2.17* //PB single lol
3x3 Finals: 9.04, 9.90, (10.53), (8.30), 8.69 = *9.21 *//okay


----------



## pd159 (Jun 18, 2018)

Skewb Finals: 4.30, (7.73+), (2.97), 4.63, 3.59 = 4.17 average
2x2 Finals: 2.36, 1.55, 2.30, (0.55), (2.43) = 2.07 average, insane scrambles lol
3x3 Finals: (7.70), (10.91+), 8.71, 7.85, 8.68 = 8.41 average


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 18, 2018)

Skewb Finals: 6.74, 7.04, 5.54, (7.41), (4.62) = 6.44 Avg.
normal
2x2 Finals: 3.27, 1.69, (4.25), (0.57), 4.00 = 2.98 Avg.
lmao counting 1.6, lol scrambles
3x3 Finals: (13.70), 13.06, (11.39), 12.36, 12.59 = 12.67
decent


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Jun 18, 2018)

Can you please do another?


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jun 18, 2018)

@WillyTheWizard possibly next year


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 18, 2018)

k then, someone remember to ping me whenever a new "season" comes out


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Skewb Finals: 3.623, 3.436, (4.152), 3.012, (2.794) = 3.397
2x2 Finals: 1.343, 1.159, 1.613, (0.420), (2.314) = 1.372, wtf were these scrambles
3x3 Finals: 8.981, (10.056), 10.042, 9.405, (8.942) = 9.476


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 19, 2018)

The competition is now over and all results are now final. Please check the spreadsheets for results. Thank you everyone for participating and making this as enjoyable as it was!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 20, 2018)

I podiumed in Skewb!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 20, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I podiumed in Skewb!


Congratulations on that. Great job beating me by 0.18

I was surprised to have podiumed in 3x3 BLD and Pyraminx, but that was nice to see.

Congratulations to all the others that podiumed in there respective events. I look forward to see you all(or most all) in the 2nd Nat Sim comp, and thanks to @weatherman223 for planning and doing the comp. Well done.


----------

